# هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً



## عربي (10 أغسطس 2005)

صلب المسييح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) هذا ما يعتقده المسيحيين 

ولكن يدور في خلدي أكثر من سؤال 

لوكان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) إلاهاً ألا كان بمقدوره أن يحرق ويدمر كل من أراد به مكروهاً أو شراً

أرجو من الأخوة المسيحيين ألا يغضبوا مني على مشاركتي هذه

وبما أن المنتدى مخصص للمسيحيين العرب فقررت أن تكون هذه أخر مشاركة لي احتراماً مني لأخواني المسيحيين واحتراماً لمعتقدتهم 

بما أني فضولي أحب التزود بالمعرفة فإنني ساتابع المنتدى مشاهدة من دون مشاركة

وبما أني عربي فإني أدعو الله بأن يوفقنا مسيحيين ومسلمين لنصرة بلادنا العربية والرفع من شأنها

وتحياتي لكل أعضاء المنتدى و مشرفيها

وشكراً


----------



## المحترف (10 أغسطس 2005)

ليش تكون اخر مشاركة الك لا هليها اول مشاركة الك
والله كلامك صح
يعني من المعروف ان بيد الاله الموت والحياة فان كان يسوع على قولكم ايها النصارى هو الاله اذن الكم قتل نفسه فهو اله منتحر هيك انا بستنتج من كلامكم.....
لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (13 أغسطس 2005)

اي صح كلامك اخوي وان شاء الله نشوفك دوم

وصح مدام اهم يعتقدون انه اله ليش ماقدر يبعد الشر عن نفسه يوم ارادوا ان يصلبوه وكل كلمه قلتها صح اخوي


----------



## whocares (17 أغسطس 2005)

*RESPONSE to Arabi and everyone*




			
				عربي قال:
			
		

> صلب المسييح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) هذا ما يعتقده المسيحيين
> ولكن يدور في خلدي أكثر من سؤال
> لوكان عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام (يسوع) إلاهاً ألا كان بمقدوره أن يحرق ويدمر كل من أراد به مكروهاً أو شراً
> أرجو من الأخوة المسيحيين ألا يغضبوا مني على مشاركتي هذه
> ...



بل شكرا لك يا أخ عربي، احلى كلام، و بنوته مشاغبه، و كل المطلعين. المندى لجميع المحترمين و المحترمات.

سأجيب على سؤالك و سؤال احلى كلام، بعون الله.

لنقرأ معا ما قاله يسوع اجابة على السؤال:" 47وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، إِذَا يَهُوذَا، أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، قَدْ وَصَلَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ عَظِيمٌ يَحْمِلُونَ السُّيُوفَ وَالْعِصِيَّ، وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَهُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْبِ. 48وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً: «الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ فَهُوَ هُوَ؛ فَاقْبِضُوا عَلَيْهِ!» 49فَتَقَدَّمَ فِي الْحَالِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 50فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَاصَاحِبِي، لِمَاذَا أَنْتَ هُنَا؟» فَتَقَدَّمَ الْجَمْعُ وَأَلْقَوْا الْقَبْضَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ. 51وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَ يَسُوعَ قَدْ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ، وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذُنَهُ. 52فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى غِمْدِهِ! فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَلْجَأُونَ إِلَى السَّيْفِ، بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 53أَمْ تَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 54وَلَكِنْ كَيْفَ يَتِمُّ الْكِتَابُ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ مَا يَحْدُثُ الآنَ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَحْدُثَ؟ »
55ثُمَّ وَجَّهَ يَسُوعُ كَلاَمَهُ إِلَى الْجُمُوعِ قَائِلاً: «أَكَمَا عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِالسُّيُوفِ وَالْعِصِيِّ لِتَقْبِضُوا عَلَيَّ؟ كُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَلَمْ تَقْبِضُوا عَلَيَّ! 56وَلَكِنْ، قَدْ حَدَثَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِتَتِمَّ كِتَابَاتُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ!» عِنْدَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا!"

الفقرة الكتابية أعلاه تبين أن يسوع كان بمقدوره أن يدمر أعدائه، لكن كما قال " قَدْ حَدَثَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِتَتِمَّ كِتَابَاتُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ."   
والأنبياء تنبؤا، ومنهم أشعياء قائلا ً: " مَنْ آمَنَ بِكَلاَمِنَا، وَلِمَنْ ظَهَرَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ؟ 2نَمَا كَبُرْعُمٍ أَمَامَهُ، وَكَجِذْرٍ فِي أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ يَسْتَرْعِيَانِ نَظَرَنَا، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ. 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَنْبُوذٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ آلاَمٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ، مَخْذُولٌ كَمَنْ حَجَبَ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ وُجُوهَهُمْ فَلَمْ نَأْبَهْ لَهُ.
4لَكِنَّهُ حَمَلَ أَحْزَانَنَا وَتَحَمَّلَ أَوْجَاعَنَا، وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَاقَبَهُ وَأَذَلَّهُ، 5إِلاَّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَجْرُوحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ آثَامِنَا وَمَسْحُوقاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، حَلَّ بِهِ تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا، وَبِجِرَاحِهِ بَرِئْنَا. 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ شَرَدْنَا مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى سَبِيلِهِ، فَأَثْقَلَ الرَّبُّ كَاهِلَهُ بِإِثْمِ جَمِيعِنَا. 7ظُلِمَ وَأُذِلَّ، وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ، بَلْ كَشَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 8بِالضِّيقِ وَالْقَضَاءِ قُبِضَ عَلَيْهِ، وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ اسْتُؤْصِلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، وَضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِثْمِ شَعْبِي؟ 9جَعَلُوا قَبْرَهُ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَمَعَ ثَرِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرْتَكِبْ جَوْراً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.
10وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ سُرَّ اللهُ أَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. وَحِينَ يُقَدِّمُ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَى نَسْلَهُ وَتَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَتُفْلِحُ مَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى يَدِهِ. 11وَيَرَى ثِمَارَ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ يُبَرِّرُ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ كَثِيرِينَ وَيَحْمِلُ آثَامَهُمْ. 12لِذَلِكَ أَهَبُهُ نَصِيباً بَيْنَ الْعُظَمَاءِ، فَيَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مَعَ الأَعِزَّاءِ، لأَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ، وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيئَةَ كَثِيرِينَ، وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ". (أشعياء 53)

وهدا النبي وُلد 700 قبل الميلاد، و يسوع أتم النبوة في شخصه. يسوع لم يسلّم مشاعره للشيطان، و لم يفقد الثقة، و لم ينتابه الخوف من طالبي السوء، معتقليه المدججين بالسلاح. بل بقي محافظاً على رباطة جأشه و مركزاً على هدفه، ألا وأنه كما يقول الكتاب أعلاه " سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ، وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيئَةَ كَثِيرِينَ، وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ."

يؤكد يسوع بقوله: " فَقَدْ جِئْتُ لاَ لأَحْكُمَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ لأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ." (يوحنا12 :47 )

" وَكَمَا عَلَّقَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّ يَّةِ، فَكَذلِكَ لاَ بُدَّ مِنْ أَنْ يُعَلَّقَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، 15لِتَكُونَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ. 16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ." (يوحنا 3: 14-17)

وإجابة على سؤال الأخ ‘احلى كلام‘ المقدسي،أقول إن الله روح، و الروح خالدة لا تموت. لدلك إن كانت مشيئة الله سبحانه أن يتجسد، فهدا يعني أن الله الروح [الباطن] قد أمسى هو الإله المتجسد أو المتأنّس [الظاهر]. إدن، روح الله الصمد لا يستحيل أن يتواجد في إنسٍ، إن شاء. أيضاً، لن يمنع تجسد الله الكبير تواجده في أي بقعة من أرجاء الكون. لدلك، و بحسب الكتاب المقدس، قبلما صلب المسيح قال: " 17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».
19فَانْقَسَمَ الْيَهُودُ فِي الرَّأْيِ حَوْلَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ. 20فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «إِنَّ شَيْطَاناً يَسْكُنُهُ، وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. فَلِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْهِ؟» 21وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كَلاَمَ مَنْ يَسْكُنُهُ شَيْطَانٌ. أَيَسْتَطِيعُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟»" (يوحنا 10: 17-21)

لا أحد ينزع حياته، فهو يمنحها طوعاً، و يقوم بدلك لكي ينجي كل المؤمنين بفدائه لهم. من أجل خلاص البشر (أنا و أنتم) تجسد كالبشر لكي يبدل نفسه من أجل البشرية التي لا تستطيع تخليص نفسها من الخطية و بالتالي الموت الدي سيداهمنا يوماً. مات في الجسدو أما روحه الأزلية فهي في كل حين في كل مكان، و قد غادرت الآن الجسد المصلوب المائت. 

أتمنى و أصلي أن يكون جوابي واضحاً للجميع. و سلام الله معكم.


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

طبعا مشكور على السؤال و مشكور على الرد whocares

انت قدمت الرد الشافي و لايسعني الا ان اجسد جوابي في بعض الطلمات و هي انه الرب يسوع المسيح قد صلب بارادته و بعلمه مسبقا و ذالك ما نقرأه في العهد القديم حينما تنبأ النبي داود بصلب المسيح و تقاسم ثوبه

بصورة اوضح, المسيح عرف انه سوف يصلب بل انه كان هدفه حيث قدم لنا الخلاص بصلبه و قيامته


الموضوع ينقل الى منتدى الاسئلة المسيحية


سلام و نعمة


----------



## جورج (23 أغسطس 2005)

ان عيسى او اليسوع قال 
الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 

يطلب من اباه يعني ربه و هل للرب رب ؟

لا يجوز ذلك و اذا كان ذلك فتفكر كيف سيكون الكون باداره الاهين
ذاك الاه يقول يمينا و الاخر يقول شمالاً  و يتنازعا فيحدثا في الارض ضرراً 
و ما كان للارض ان يكون هادئا

فلما صلبو عيسى كما تقولون الم يقوموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس
انهم كانوا يكرهون عيسى و لم يتركوه بسلام فكيف لهم ان يتركوا كتابكم المقدس بدون تحريف
 ال


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2005)

جورج قال:
			
		

> ان عيسى او اليسوع قال
> الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟
> 
> يطلب من اباه يعني ربه و هل للرب رب ؟
> ...



بترجع و تعمل نفس الخطأ

هل من حقي ان افسر سورة من القران على مزاجي؟؟

بالطبع لا
لذلك لا تحاول ان تفسر النص على كيفك

المسيحية تنص على وحدانية الله و هذا الشئ لا انت و لا غير يستطيع تغييره

النص يدل على الارتباط الوثيق بين الاب و الابن اي دلالة على انهم واحد

ففي تجسد المسيح هو قد تخلى عن مجده لذلك يطلب من الاب ان يعمل القوة

لو ان هناك الاهين لما قال المسيح انا و الاب واحد

هذا كلام المسيح اذ يؤكد على انه و الاب واحد و لا صحة لكل الادعائات
التي تتقدم بها

و انا احذرك من المساس بالكتاب المقدس و القول انه محرف فالمنتدى لا يحبذ بمثل هذه الكلمات لذلك الاجر بك ان لا تذكرها ثانية


سلام


----------



## الأندلسى (27 أغسطس 2005)

[QUOTE=Dody
هذا كلام المسيح اذ يؤكد على انه و الاب واحد و لا صحة لكل الادعائات
التي تتقدم بها

و انا احذرك من المساس بالكتاب المقدس و القول انه محرف فالمنتدى لا يحبذ بمثل هذه الكلمات لذلك الاجر بك ان لا تذكرها ثانية... 


 أما من ناحية التحريف فلن نتحدث عنها احتراما لقوانين المنتدى...أما حينما يقول المسيح أنا والاب واحد فهل هذه تعنى أن المسيح هو الأب ؟ لا أعتقد ذلك
 والا فلنعتبر التلاميذ الاثنى عشر بما فيهم يهوذا الخائن وتوما الشكاك هم أيضا والمسيح والأب واحد .. لماذا ؟
لأن انجيل يوحنا أورد على لسان المسيح وهو يكلم الأب هذه الفقرة
 يوحنا 17:23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني
 فما الفرق بين واحد هنا وواحد هناك؟؟
 ــ وما معنى قول المسيح ( أبى أعظم منى)يوحنا 14:28 اذا كان هو والآب واحد بالفعل ؟
 _ أتمنى أن أسمع ردك فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله...


----------



## عربي (28 أغسطس 2005)

*بدون مضايقة أو إزعاج*

[SIZE=5]لا أريد أن أزعجكم أو أي شيء من هذا (رغم توقفي عن الكتابة في منتداكم إلا أنني أريدالمعرفة)
فأنا أحترم كتابكم المقدس ولما فيه من معاني منيره , وتوجيهات سديدة, ومحبة للسلام 
ولكن أريد أن تفسرو لي ما معنى وجود أكثر من كتا ب مقدس (كالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد)
لماذا لايكون هناك كتاب واحد مقدس لا إختلاف عليه
شاكراً لكم حسن تعاملكم 
والسلام[/SIZE]


----------



## دودي الاردن (30 أغسطس 2005)

*صلب المسيح حقيقة أم خرافة ؟*

ان حقيقة صلب المسيح هي قضية جدلية رئيسية بين المسيحي والمسلم وحيث ان الصليب يُعتَبر من صلب العقيدة الأساسية للكنيسة ككل . فاني ادعو القارئ الكريم للنظر بشكل شامل للشهادات التالية :

*شهادة التاريخ
*لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .
*بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين .

* شهادة التلمود
*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود . وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 ، بأن : "يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح ."

* شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم
يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدت عن صلب المسيح على الصليب ، والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح . ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة اشعياء النبي المذكورة في سفره الإصحاح الثالث والخمسون . وفيما يلي بعض النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه .
اتمام هذه النبوءة                                النبوءة
يوحنا 19 :38                                    عطشه على الصليب . ------- مزمور 22 : 15                                                     لوقا 33 : 23                                      ثقبوا يديه ورجليه . --------- مزمور 22 :16                                                 عبرانيين 9 :28                                  حمل خطايا كثيرين . -------- اشعياء 53 : 12 

*شهادة المسيح نفسه
فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع . " (يوحنا 2 : 18-22) ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "ها نحن صاعدون الى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت . ويُسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه . وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 20 :18-19)

*شهادة موسى
في سفر التثنية 18 :15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوة قد تمَّت في (اعمال الرسل 22 : 3) .

*شهادة كلمات المسيح
لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟ 

*شهادة اليهود
سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج من القبر ، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا انه قام من الأموات .

*شهادة معمودية المؤمنين
عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون ان كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته .فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن في جدة الحياة" (رومية 6 :3-6)

وفي كتير شهادات بس لازم لما يكون في شخص مسلم بدو يناقش بالدين المسيحي يكون مطلع على الانجيل علشان ااقدر ناقشه اما نقاش بالاسلوب هاد كتير صعب مع الاسف انه تكهنات من عندكم 
اسفه للاطاله واتمنى الاستفادة 
الرب يباركم


----------



## نذير (7 سبتمبر 2005)

تحياتي للجميع

*شهادة كلمات المسيح
لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟  

الكلمات السابقة مقتبسة من كلام السيد دودي الاردن ، وأريد أن أسأله لماذا دون كل انجيل بعض هذه الكلمات وليس كلها ؟
الاجابة دائما أن كل انجيلي دون مشهدا ، وبقراءة الاناجيل الاربعة تكتمل الصورة !
قد تكون الاجابة معقولة لعصرنا الحاضر ، ولكن الاناجيل الاربعة لم تجتمع أبدا في كتاب واحد في القرون الثلاثة الاولى، وإنما جمعت في عهد الملك قسطنطين !


(أبو النور )


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> تحياتي للجميع
> 
> !
> قد تكون الاجابة معقولة لعصرنا الحاضر ، ولكن الاناجيل الاربعة لم تجتمع أبدا في كتاب واحد في القرون الثلاثة الاولى، وإنما جمعت في عهد الملك قسطنطين !
> ...


 


و متى جمع قرأنك؟ الم يحمع بعد موت محمد؟؟؟؟

يا رجل الا ترى انك توقع نفسك في مصائب


بعدين تجميع الاناجيل ما هي بمشكلة مادامت هي بشارة من الله على السنتهم فان اجتمعت اليوم او بكرة فهي قد ادت الغرض لتوفرها في ذلك الوقت فيكيف لهم ان يجمعوها و هم لم يكتبوها بوحي الله اصلا


الله يهدي العقول


----------



## myriam (8 سبتمبر 2005)

*
سلام المسيح،

النقاش رائع جدا فرغبت باضافة بعض النقاط.


اخوتي نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بالثالوث الاقدس اي الآب والابن والروح القدس وهم الثلاثة الله. بالنسبة لموضوع الابن والآب؟ ان الله الآب بذل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح لكي يموت على الصليب من اجلنا، فهنا يظهر الآب محبته الكبيرة لنا نحن الخطئة، فهذه هي اساس المسيحية "المحبة"، الله الآب لم يرمي ابنه بيديه للموت ولكنه فعل ذلك لاجل خلاص نفوسنا فهذه هي قمة المحبة الالهية وكي نتصالح مع الله من خلال ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح. ذكر بالعهد القديم تنبؤات عن ولادة مخلص للبشر وكان ذلك هو يسوع المسيح، ويسوع المسيح كان على علم بانه سيبذل ويصلب ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث لانه هكذا مكتوب. فقد مات على الصليب من اجلنا نحن البشر ومن اجل خلاصنا ومصالحتنا مع الله الآب.  
من الصعب علينا نحن المسيحيين مشاهدة او رؤية  الله الآب وذلك يذكر بالعهد القديم لانه عندما كان يظهر ويتكلم مع موسى كان يظهر بنور قوي جدا جدا ومستحيل مشاهدته. ويذكر في الكتاب المقدس قول من السيد المسيح: من رأني رأى الآب.


بالنسبة لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

فالكتاب المقدس لم يحرف ابدا واخوتي اذا بدكم اثبات لهالشي تفضلوا ع فلسطين ونحنا بنعرفكم وبثبتلكم هالشي والسبب هو وجود مخطوطات وجدت قبل سنين طويلة  كتبت من خلال اشخاص اختارهم  الله لحتى يكتبوهم فالكتاب المقدس موحى به من الله.  


بالنسبة لقصة العهد القديم والعهد الجديد؟

الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب واحد وليس اثنين.. لكنه مقسم الى قسمين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. العهد القديم يتحدث عن تعامل  الله مع شعب كامل وكان عبارة عن تنبؤات لما سيحدث في المستقبل. والعهد الجديد هو تعامل الله مع افراد وقد قام الله الابن بتجديد العهد بينا وبين الآب ومصالحتنا مع ابيه السماوي. فيذكر في العهد الجديد البشارة اي ولادة السيد المسيح من العذراء مريم الكاملة الطهارة لكي يخلصنا او يحررنا من العبودية. فالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد مكملان لبعضهما البعض.... فهما كتاب واحد موحى به من الله.


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم



*


----------



## نذير (8 سبتمبر 2005)

الله يهديــــــــــــه

حرر من قبل الادارة


----------



## myriam (9 سبتمبر 2005)

*

يا اخي الكريم ابو النور .....


لا داعي لهذا الكلام .... فالكتاب المقدس بدون شك موحى به من الله ....


ولا ارغب بالنقاش بخصوص القرآن الكريم لان ذلك ليس هو هدفي ... فانا مسيحية.


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم


*


----------



## Zayer (9 سبتمبر 2005)

الاول Dody 



> و متى جمع قرأنك؟ الم يحمع بعد موت محمد؟؟؟؟



الجواب لا, لما توفي النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله و سلم  
كان القران مكتوب  لا كما يظن كثير من المسلمين   

وذليل على ذلك قول الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله  وسلم في خطبة الوداع  

<اني تارك فيكم الثقلين ما ان تمسكتم بهما  لن تضلو كتاب الله و عترتي اهل بيتي > 

بالعقل يعني لو ما كان القران مكتوب في كتاب  ما كان الرسول قال كتاب الله 

في كثير من الحقائق زيفت وحرفت   

بنسبة لنا كمسلمين فأئننا نعتقد او بالاصح اخبرنا  

بأن نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم سلام الله عليه 

لم يمت على الصليب بل خيل لهم انهم صلبوه و الله سبحانه وتعالى 

رفعه الى السماء ولم يمت الى يومنا هذا فهو حي عند الله يرزق 

الاخت مريم 



> العهد القديم يتحدث عن تعامل الله مع شعب كامل وكان عبارة عن تنبؤات لما سيحدث في المستقبل.



ممكن تذكري لنا التنبؤات التي حدثت  والتي ستحدث في المستقبل 

يعني ما هو الشئ الذي سيحدث في المستقبل الي جاي


----------



## نذير (9 سبتمبر 2005)

الهم نور العقول

حرر من قبل الادارة


----------



## myriam (9 سبتمبر 2005)

*
هاي

اخي انا كنت اتكلم عن العهد القديم والنبؤات  المذكورة بداخله تحققت بالعهد الجديد اي بولادة المخلص ربنا  يسوع المسيح ..... 

اخ Zayer ...... واليك هذه الاجابة ....... منقول .......


نبؤات العهد القديم، والأدلة على صدقها

أولاً - النبؤات

لما كان ظهور الله في الجسد، مع توافقه مع كماله، ومع حاجة البشرية الماسة إليه، يسمو فوق العقل والإدراك، رأى الله بحكمته أن يوحي إلى أنبيائه للتنبؤ عنه قبل حدوثه بمئات السنين، ليمهد للذين يشاهدون ظهوره في الجسد، أو يسمعون أنه ظهر فيه، سبيل الإيمان به والإفادة منه، دون تردد أو تأخّر. وفيما يلي أهم نبوات هؤلاء الأنبياء، وتعليق رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي عليها: 

1 - سجَّل داود النبي سنة 1000 ق. م في مزمور 40: 6-8 خطاباً وجَّهه الابن بصفته الناسوتية التي كان عتيداً أن يظهر بها في العالم، إلى الله، جاء فيه: بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تُسرّ. أذنيَّ فتحْتَ. محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب. حينئذ قلت هأنذا جئت، (لأنه) بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني: أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت . وقد اقتبس هذه الآية كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين سنة 70 م، فقال بالوحي: لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا. لذلك عند دخوله (المسيح) إلى العالم، يقول: ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد، لكن هيّأت لي جسداً، لأنه بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تُسرّ. ثم قلت هأنذا أجيء، (لأنه) في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني، لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله (عبرانيين 10: 4-9).

إن الذبائح الحيوانية لا تصلح كفّارة عن الإنسان، إذ أن الكفّارة يجب ألا تقلّ قيمتها عن قيمة ما تكفّر عنه، وهذه الذبائح أقلّ في قيمتها من قيمة الإنسان كثيراً . كما أن جميع الأعمال الصالحة التي يمكن أن يقوم بها الإنسان، لا تصلح كفّارة عنه، لأنها مهما كثرت وعظمت فهي محدودة، والإساءة التي نتجت من خطاياه هي إساءة إلى حقوق غير محدودة، لأنها حقوق الله ذاته. و لا يمكن أن أشياء محدودة تكون كفّارة عن أمور غير محدودة. ولذلك فإن الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يكفّر عن الإنسان، لأنه هو وحده الذي يعرف حقوقه غير المحدودة. (لزيادة الايضاح اقرأ كتاب قضية الغفران).

والعبارة أذنيَّ فتحت أو ثقبت ، هي اصطلاح ديني يُقصد به إعلان الطاعة الاختيارية الكاملة، ويرجع استعماله بين البشر بهذا المعنى إلى عصر موسى النبي. فقد جاء في سفر الخروج 21 أنه إذا اشترى يهوديٌ عبداً يهودياً، فست سنين يخدم، وفي السابعة يخرج حراً مجّاناً. لكن إن قال هذا العبد: أُحبّ سيدي، لا أخرج حراً ، يقرّبه سيده إلى قائمة الباب، ويثقب أذنه، فيخدمه العبد المذكور إلى الأبد. ولذلك فقول السيد المسيح، بصفته الناسوتية، لله: أذنيَّ ثقبت ، يدل على اتخاذه بمحض اختياره صورة العبد الكامل، الذي يحب الله محبة لا حدَّ لها، والذي ليست له رغبة سوى أن يحقق مقاصده تحقيقاً كاملاً. وهذه المقاصد هي إعلان محبته المطلقة للبشر، وتقريبهم إليه، وجَعْلهم في حالة التوافق معه إلى الأبد. ولا جدال في أنه لا يستطيع القيام بتحقيق المقاصد المذكورة سوى المسيح لأنه بوصفه أقنوم الكلمة الأزلي هو في ذاته المعلِن لله ولكل مقاصده. أما كل من عداه فمخلوق، والمخلوق محدود، والمحدود لا يستطيع أن يحقق أمراً من أمور غير المحدود. ولا جدال أيضاً في أن الوسيلة الوحيدة التي بها يحقق المسيح هذه المقاصد هي بالظهور في جسد مثل أجسادنا، أو بتعبير آخر في صورة عبد مثلنا، لأنه بدون هذه الوسيلة لا نستطيع نحن العبيد المحدودين أن ندرك محبة الله غير المحدودة، وبالتالي لا نستطيع التمتع بها أو الإفادة منها. ومما تجدر ملاحظته في هذه المناسبة، أننا إذا رجعنا إلى فلسفة ابن العربي وجدنا أن الاصطلاح العبد الكامل يرد فيها وصفاً للكائن الذي يدعى كلمة الله كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس من قبل في إشعياء 42: 1 و 19 وفيلبي 2: 6-8. وسنتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في الباب الرابع.

ومجيء الكلمة إلى العالم، أو بالحري ظهوره فيه، لا يكون مدركاً إلا إذا كان في جسد يمكننا إدراكه، لأن الكلمة موجود بلاهوته في الكون منذ الأزل، ومع ذلك لم يستطع واحد من البشر أن يدرك به محبة الله المطلقة، قبل ظهوره في الجسد. ويقول جئتُ بصيغة الماضي، مع أنه لم يكن قد جاء بعد، لأن مجيئه إلى العالم كان مقرراً حدوثه في الأزل.

والدَّرْج هو ما يُكتب فيه، ويُراد ب- درج الكتاب التوراة، فقد أنبأت في كل سفر من أسفارها تقريباً أن المسيح سيظهر لإتمام مشيئة الله التي لم يستطع أحد إتمامها، وأنبأت بذلك قبل ظهوره على الأرض بمئات السنين. وقد جاء المسيح - الكلمة - ليعلن مشيئة الله وهي إعلان محبته المطلقة للناس، وإنقاذهم من خطاياهم وقصورهم الذاتي، ليستطيعوا التوافق مع الله والتمتع به.

ويخاطب المسيح الآب هنا بقوله: لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله . ولا يعتبر الله إله المسيح من جهة أقنوميته، لأن المسيح من هذه الجهة هو الله (إذ هو واحد مع الأقنومين الآخَريْن في اللاهوت). (أقرأ كتاب: الله ذاته ونوع وحدانيته)، بل من جهة ناسوته الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه، لأن المسيح من هذه الجهة، كان قد ارتضى أن يصير في شبه الناس (فيلبي 2: 7) لإتمام مقاصد الله الأزلية، كما ذكرنا.

وقيام الكلمة أو الابن بصفته الناسوتية بإتمام مشيئة الله، لم يكن رغماً عنه بل كان برضاه، ولم يكن برضاه فحسب، بل كان بسرور منه أيضاً، وهذا ما يتوافق مع كماله كل التوافق، وهذا ما يجعل لأعمال محبته الفدائية قيمة ثمينة في نظر العارفين بها.

2 - وقال إشعياء النبي قبل ظهور المسيح بسبعمائة وخمسين سنة: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، وتدعو اسمه عمَّانوئيل (اشعياء 7: 14)، وقد اقتبس متى الرسول هذه الآية بالوحي، بعد المسيح بأربعين سنة تقريباً، فقال بعد تسجيله لحديث الملاك مع العذراء: وهذا كله ليتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل، هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمَّانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا (متى 1: 22 و 23).

وقد ادّعى دافيد ستروس أحد الملحدين في القرن التاسع عشر، أن الكلمة المترجمة العذراء في هذه الآية، معناها المرأة . فدفع ادعاءه جيمس أور العلامة البريطاني، والأستاذ دشيان أستاذ اللغة العبرية في جامعة أكسفورد، بأن هذه الكلمة هي في الأصل العبري علما أي غُلامة ، أو فتاة في سن الزواج ، أو بالحري عذراء .

وقد شهد علماء اللغة العبرية أن الكلمة المترجمة عذراء هنا هي نفس الكلمة المترجمة فتاة، للدلالة على بكورية رفقة، ومريم أخت موسى (تكوين 24: 43، خروج 2: 8). كما أن جمعها هو المترجم العذارى في (مزمور 68: 25، نشيد 1: 3، 6: 8). فضلاً عن ذلك فإن هذه الكلمة تُرجمت، بواسطة علماء اليهود أنفسهم، في الترجمة السبعينية بارثينوس أي عذراء اث هقلهى *هقفا ب اقهسفو؛ز 10 - والغُلامة والعذراء واحد في البكورية، والفرق الوحيد بينهما أن الأولى تكون صغيرة السن، أما الثانية فقد تكون صغيرة السن وقد تكون كبيرة. ولما كانت العذراء مريم، كما يتضح من التاريخ الديني صغيرة السن، كان من البديهي أن يصفها الوحي بكلمة غُلامة .

كما ادّعى بعض الناس أن هذه النبوة يقصد بها الإشارة إلى أن النبي إشعياء سينجب ولداً، لكن هذا الادعاء لا نصيب له من الصواب، للأسباب الآتية: (1) إن التي ستلد هذا الشخص عذراء، والشخص الوحيد الذي وُلد من عذراء هو المسيح، كما هو معلوم لدينا. (ب) ان اسم ابن إشعياء لم يكن عمَّانوئيل ، بل كان مهير شلال حاش بز ، كما يتضح من (اشعياء 8: 3). (ج) ان اسم عمَّانوئيل ينطبق على المسيح وحده، لأن معناه الله معنا أو الله الظاهر لنا ، والمسيح هو الله معنا، والله الظاهر لنا.

3 - وقال على لسان اشعياء النبي أيضاً: لأنه يولد لنا ولد، ونُعطى ابناً، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويُدعى اسمه عجيباً، مشيراً، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبدياً، رئيس السلام (اشعياء 9: 6 و 7). وقد تحققت هذه النبوة بحذافيرها في المسيح. فقبل ولادته كان الملاك قد قال للعذراء عنه: .... وابن العلي يُدعى، ولا يكون لملكه نهاية (لوقا 1: 32 و 33). وعند ولادته جاء ملاك وخاطب جمهوراً من الناس قائلاً: لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشّركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، إنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود، مخلّص هو المسيح الرب (لوقا 2: 11) وظهر بغتة مع هذا الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرّة (لو 2: 13 و 14).

ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه في هذه المناسبة أن المسيح يُدعى ابن الله قبل الولادة من العذراء، وبعد الولادة منها. فيُدعى بهذا الاسم قبل ولادته منها، بوصفه الذي كان يعلن الله منذ الأزل، ويُدعى به بعد ولادته منها، بوصفه الذي يعلن الله للبشر في الزمان.

والصفات الواردة في إشعياء 9: 6، 7 تنطبق على المسيح وحده، فهو الذي له الرياسة المطلقة (رؤيا 19: 16)، وهو الذي له المشورة والتدبير (أمثال 8: 14)، وهو القادر على كل شيء (رؤيا 1: 8)، وهو أبو الأبدية الذي ليس لملكه نهاية (لوقا 1: 33)، وهو رئيس السلام، لأنه هو الذي يمنحنا السلام مع الله والسلام مع أنفسنا أيضاً، حتى وسط الشدائد والضيقات (يوحنا 14: 27، أفسس 2: 7-14، فيلبي 4: 7).

وتسبيحة الملائكة في لوقا 2: 14 تتوافق مع ميلاد المسيح كل التوافق، لأنه بظهوره أعلن محبة الله لنا وسروره بنا، على الرغم من عدم استحقاقنا لأي عطف أو محبة، فامتلأنا ابتهاجاً وسلاماً وانطلقنا تبعاً لذلك إلى تمجيده وإكرامه، كما انطلقت الملائكة من قبل إلى ذلك.


ثانياً - الأدلة على صدقها

وبالتأمل في نبوات التوراة السابق ذكرها، يتضح لنا أنه فضلاً عن كونها مدوَّنة بالوحي الإلهي، وقد أُشير إليها وعُلِّق عليها بواسطة رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي الإلهي كذلك، الأمر الذي لا يدع مجالاً للشك في صدقها، فإن الأدلة العقلية أيضاً تثبت صدقها، أو بالحري صدق ظهور أقنوم الابن في الجسد، كما يتضح مما يلي: 

1 - بما أن هذه النبوات ليست مسجَّلة في الإنجيل، بل مسجَّلة في التوراة التي يحتفظ بها اليهود إلى الوقت الحاضر من قبل الميلاد بمئات السنين، إذن لا سبيل للظن بأن رسل المسيح ابتدعوا موضوع ظهور الله في الجسد من عندياتهم. كما أنه لا سبيل للظن بأن شهادتهم عن ظهوره كانت نتيجة لاطلاعهم على التوراة واقتباسهم الآيات الخاصة به منها، لأنهم كيهود كانوا لا يصدقون أن المسيح يأتي في حالة التواضع، وأنه يُرفض ويُصلب. فليس هناك شك في أن شهادتهم عنه هي التي جاءت مطابقة للآيات السابق تسجيلها في التوراة عنه.

2 - وبما أن هذه النبوات لم تُكتب بواسطة أشخاص مجهولين، بل بواسطة داود وإشعياء، اللذين كانا من أشهر أنبياء الله المتمسكين بوحدانيته وتنزُّهه عن الزمان والمكان والجسم والصورة، وغير ذلك من الأعراض، إذن فمن المؤكد أنهما لم يكتباها بوحي من خواطرهم أو عواطفهم، بل كتباها بوحي من الله وحده.

3 - أخيراً، بما أن معنى هذه النبوات ليس عاماً، لأنه لا ينطبق إلا على شخص واحد يكون هو الله وإنساناً معاً، إذن لا شك في أنها قيلت عن المسيح وحده، كما يتضح من النبوات السابق ذكرها، وتعليق رسل العهد الجديد بالوحي عليها.*


----------



## Zayer (10 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا اخت مريم على الاجابة 

ولكن يبدو انكي لم تفهي سؤالي 

انا اقصد تنباءات وحصلت انتي كل الي جبتيه لي يتكلم عن الاخبار بقدوم  عيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام 

ولكن سؤال اليس دينكم يبدأ بولادته ؟ ام انه دينكم هو امتداد الى دين اخر ؟  

ثم انكي لم تذكري لي شئ يتنبأ عن المستقبل اي ماذا سيحصل في المستقبل 

ولكن احب ان ابين لكي اشياء خبر بها الاسلام منذ اكثر من 1400 سنة وحصلت وفي وقتنا الحاضر هذا 

في زمننا هذا   

مثلا من الاشياء التي خبرها بها الاسلام  

تشبه الرجال بالنساء و العكس  
لا يستطيع احد الانكار ابدا بهذا الشئ فأنتو ترون بعينكم هذا الشئ رجل يطيل شعره  و يحلق لحيته وشاربه 
ويعتني بجماله    ويستخدمو لأغراض جنسية تماما كنساء  واذا تبو اذكر لكم مثال على ذلك مايكل جاكسون   

وكذلك النساء تلاحظون الان في بعض القنوات التلفزوينية الي تجيب عرض ازياء نلاقي بعض النساء تلبس 
لباس يشبه لباس الرجل و كذلك بعض القصات للمرأة تشبه قصات الرجل 

ركبت ذوات الفروج السروج  

ذوات الفروج يعني: النساء و  السروج يعني: الخيول

والمقصود هنا الاتصال الجنسي بين الحيوانات ( واكثر شئ تصير للخيول و الكلاب ) والانسان 

وهذي حصلت في زمننا هذا  في كثير من الحالات تصير في الغرب 

الاستخفاف بدماء  

كما نسمع بشكل يومي في الاخبار بعدد قتلى في فلسطين و العراق و انحاء متفرقة من العالم 
وهذا يعني الاستخفاف بحرمة الدماء واصبح القتل شئ هينا عند الناس 

استغنت النساء بالنساء

أي: لا تتزوج النساء، بل تكتفي الواحدة بثانية في قضاء الشهوة الجنسية، ويسمى في الإسلام بـ (السحق) وهو حرام مغلظ، وله عقوبة خاصة مذكورة في كتب الفقه، فإنه هدم للعائلة، وتقويض للأسرة، وإفناء للأمة بالتالي.

وهناك الكثير الكثير من الاشياء التي ذكرت في الاسلام و تحققت الا يعد هذا دليل على صدق الاسلام و نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم ؟؟    وغير المعجزات العلمية المذكورة في القران اليس هذا دليل على صدق الاسلام 
ان كانت المعجزات التي حدثت في زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم و انتو لا تصدقو انها حدثت 
هناك معجزات الى يومنا هذا, انا ا لشئ الي مستغرب منه ليش انتو ما تبادولنا الاسئلة ؟ 

وهذا هو الحديث الذي طلعت منه النقاط السابقة من رواة اهل السنة

نور الأبصار للشبلنجي للشافعي): عن أبي جعفر (رضي الله عنه) قال: إذا تشبه الرجال بالنساء والنساء بالرجال، وركبت ذوات الفروج السروج وأمات الناس الصلوات، واتبعوا الشهوات، واستخفوا بالدماء وتعاملوا بالربا، وتظاهروا بالزنا، وشيدوا البناء، واستحلوا الكذب وأخذوا الرشا، واتبعوا الهوى، وباعوا الدين بالدنيا، وقطعوا الأرحام، وضنوا بالطعام، وكان الحلم ضعفاً، والظلم فخراً، والأمراء فجرة، والوزراء كذبة، والأمناء خونة، والأعوان ظلمة، والقُرّاء فسقة، وظهر الجور، وكثر الطلاق، وبدأ الفجور، وقبلت شهادة الزور، وشربت الخمور، وركبت الذكور الذكور، واستغنت النساء بالنساء، واتّخذ الفيء مغنماً، والصدقة مغرماً، واتّقي الأشرار مخافة ألسنتهم، وخرج السفياني من الشام، واليماني من اليمن، وخسف بالبيداء بين مكة والمدينة، وقتل غلام من آل محمد بين الركن والمقام، وصاح الصائح من السماء بأن الحق معه ومع أتباعه قال: فإذا خرج أسند ظهره إلى الكعبة، واجتمع إليه ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً من أتباعه فأول ما ينطق به هذه الآية: (بقيت الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين) [هود / 86.] 
ثم يقول: أنا بقية الله. وخليفته، وحجته عليكم، فلا يسلم عليه أحد إلا قال: السلام عليك يا بقية الله في الأرض فإذا اجتمع عنده العقد عشرة آلاف رجل فلا يبقى يهودي ولا نصراني، ولا أحد ممن يعبد غير الله تعالى إلا آمن به وصدقه وتكون الملة واحدة ملة الإسلام. وكل ما كان في الأرض من معبود سوى الله تعالى تنزل عليه نار من السماء فتحرقه.


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

نبوءات الكتاب المقدس كثيرة منها

*نبوءات عجيبة تمت بحذافيرها في العهد الجديد: مثل مكان ولادة المسيح في بيت لحم، والأسرة التي ولد منها "بيت داود"، وولادته من عذراء (إشعياء 7: 14)، وآلامه الكفارية على الصليب، وثقب يديه ورجليه *

*ونجد في الكتاب المقدس نبوءات عن تاريخ ممالك العالم إلى وقت النهاية، وتاريخ شعب اليهود إلى وقت النهاية وذلك في سفر دانيال، وتاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية في سفر الرؤيا، وغير ذلك الكثير مما لا يتسع المجال لذكره. وقد تم بعض هذه النبوات بالضبط وبعضها في طريق الإتمام. ونشاهد ذلك بعيوننا في الوقت الحاضر. وقد شهد المسيح له المجد للعهد القديم مقتبساً عدة آيات منه، كما أوضح لتلاميذه الأمور المختصة بشخصه في أسفار موسى والمزامير والأنبياء. *

*اما عن المستقب فالكتاب المقدس يتنبأ ببناء الهيكل من جديد و بمجيء المسيح الثاني و من انقسامات و حروب*

*لما لا تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتتعرف اكثر... الا تراك تسأل و تتجاهل الاجابة...*


----------



## نذير (10 سبتمبر 2005)

لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zayer (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody 



> ونشاهد ذلك بعيوننا في الوقت الحاضر



ما هو الشئ الذي نشاهده بعيوننا ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح كما وضحت انا في ردي   



> و بمجيء المسيح الثاني



ابن اخر لله ؟   



سؤال هل ذكر شئ عن الاسلام  ؟؟ 
اظن انه شئ مهم لان الاسلام دخل قرنه الخامس عشر 
وقد قامت دولات اسلامية كبيرة حدوددها الى الصين شرقا و الى الاندلس غربا  ( ما تسمى الان اسبانيا و البرتغال ) 
والى اوساط افريقيا جنوبا و الى اوروبا شمال 

ما اظن ان في دولة قامت بهذا الحجم 

وملاييين المسلمين  

الا يعد هذا بشئ يجيب ذكره   ؟ 


لا اريد تنبؤات تخبر بولادة المسيح في مكان معين او بوضع معين  

ابي اشياء اخرى تصير في زمننا هذا  


شوفو الاسلام لم يترك شئ الا وتكلم عنه 

حتى بعد موت الانسان يتكلم عن ماذا سيحصل في القبر ( ما يسمى بعالم البرزخ ) من عذاب و نعيم و بين اقسام 
الناس  في هذا العالم ( المؤمن - الكافر ........)  
وكيف سيبعثون الناس يوم القيامة واخبر ببعض الاهوال التي سوف يلقونها بتفاصيل دقيقة جدا


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> Dody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

فعلا انك جاهل ليس بالمسيحية و عقيدتها بل حتى باللغة العربية

يا رجل انا ما بتكلم عن مسيح ثاني بل اتكلم عن المجي الثاني للمسيح فالثاني هنا هو المجئ و ليس المسيح, بتريد اعربها الك حتى تفهمها اكثر؟؟؟

اما عن انه ما بهمك اذا كان الكتاب المقدس قد تنبأ عن مكان وولادة السيد المسيح فهذا عين الجهل, لان محور المسيحية يدوم على هذا, فما الفأئدة بالتبأ بأشياء و اهوال الا يستطيع السحرة و العلامون كذلك؟ هل يجعل هذا منهم انبياء؟؟؟

بالرغم من هذا, اقرأ روية يوحنا اللاهوتي و ستكون لك صورة واضحة عن الاشياء المستقبلية و التي ذكرت منها بناء الهيكل اليهودي من جديد


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
اذا ما تحترم الطرف الثاني ما بنمسح مشاركتك فقط بل نلغي عضويتك ايضا فالتزم الادب و قوانين حوار الاديان


----------



## نذير (10 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اذا ما تحترم الطرف الثاني ما بنمسح مشاركتك فقط بل نلغي عضويتك ايضا فالتزم الادب و قوانين حوار الاديان


على كل حال هذا يدل على ضعفكم وعدم قدرتكم الدفاع عن عقيدتكم ، كنت أظن انكم ستدافعون عن معتقدكم بالعقل والحجة والمنطق ، لا أريد أن أقول الكثير ، قد نلتقي ثانية ........  سأتوقف عن المشاركة ، كنت أفضل مصاحبتكم وليس الاصطدام معكم ، سلاما لكم ، أسأل الله أن يهديكم 




ابو النور


----------



## Zayer (11 سبتمبر 2005)

> فعلا انك جاهل ليس بالمسيحية و عقيدتها بل حتى باللغة العربية



الي ينفهم من كلامك هو قدوم مسيح جديد  انت ما عبرت بالصورة المطلوبة 

على العموم هذا مجرد سوء فهم لا اكثر 

انتو ما قلتو انه مات على الصليب فكيف يعود مرة ا خرى ؟؟! اذا كان مات  

اذا عيسى ابن مريم لم يمت على الصليب كما تضنون 

حتى احنا نؤمن بظهوره  مرة اخرى في اخر الزمان  وسوف يتبعه الكثير من المسيحيين وسوف يدخلهم  

دين الاسلام    هكذا موجود عندنا  



> الا يستطيع السحرة و العلامون كذلك؟ هل يجعل هذا منهم انبياء؟؟؟



بتأكيد ما يجعلهم انبياء  ولكن الاشياء الي ذكرتها مستحيل السحرة يتنبؤو بها 

هذا شئ و شئ اخر ان هذي الاشياء مذكورة من قبل 1400 سنة  ما معقولة يكون ساحر تنبأ بها من ذلك الوقت 



> فما الفأئدة بالتبأ بأشياء و اهوال



هناك فائدة كبيرة وهي لتنبيه المؤمنين  لان هذي الاشياء الي ذكرتها  هي علامات 
لظهور المهدي ( عج ) فأذا حصلت هذي الاشياء يتبين صدق الاسلام ويعرف المؤمنيين ان ظهور المهدي ( عج ) قريب 

وبتالي قيام الساعة قريب 

واما بنسبة الى اهوال يوم القيامة وعذاب القبر فهي مهمة ايضا 

فهي عبارة عن تنبيه و تحذير الى الناس اذا ارتكبو المعاصي فتبين لهم ما مصير من عصى الله و رسوله 

وكذلك هي بشارة الى المؤمنين اذا عبدو الله وحده مخلصين له الدين و اطاعوه  سيحصلون على نعيم و سوف يفوزون بالجنة 


اذا كانت هذي الاشياء ( التنبؤات كما تسموها )  لا تهمك  فهناك المعجزات العلمية الا تعني لكي شئ 


وهناك معجزات  في القران غير الاعجاز العلمي و الاخبار بالمستقبل  حتى الاعداد في القران الكريم تعتبر 
معجزة واظن ان بلاغة القران الكريم تكفي


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الي ينفهم من كلامك هو قدوم مسيح جديد انت ما عبرت بالصورة المطلوبة
> 
> على العموم هذا مجرد سوء فهم لا اكثر
> 
> ...


 

من جديد بتجي و بتتكلم من نفسك... نحن نقول المسيح مات و قــــــــــــــــــــــام من الاموات غالبا الموت و ابليس لذلك خلاصنا مبني على هذا


الا تراك انك ينقصك الكثر من القرأة قبل ما تأتي و تقول نحن نؤمن بهذا و ذلك؟؟؟

ارجوا منك عدم تكرار هذا الحالة في المستقبل

فلا يحق لك ان تقرر ما نؤمن به بدون علم او دراية


----------



## Zayer (11 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> من جديد بتجي و بتتكلم من نفسك... نحن نقول المسيح مات و قــــــــــــــــــــــام من الاموات غالبا الموت و ابليس لذلك خلاصنا مبني على هذا
> 
> 
> الا تراك انك ينقصك الكثر من القرأة قبل ما تأتي و تقول نحن نؤمن بهذا و ذلك؟؟؟
> ...




انا اسف لعدم القراءة و لكن انا شخص عادي ينقصني ان اقرأ في ديني قبل ان اقرأ عن دين اخر 

ولكن انا ما اجيب شئ من نفسي انا فقط اسألكم لا غير  هل في ذلك خطأ لو سألتكم ؟


----------



## myriam (12 سبتمبر 2005)

*

سلام المسيح،


يا اخوتي ان المجيء الثاني للمسيح سوف يتم في المستقبل..... فقد جاء المسيح في المرة الاولى كي يخلصنا ويحررنا من الخطيئة ولكي يصالحنا مع ابيه السماوي. اما المجيء المسيح الثاني هو الرجاء المبارك للمؤمنين وكما تنبأ الأنبياء عن مجيئه الأول تنبئوا مجيئه الثاني. وكما تحققت النبوات في الماضي ستتحقق في المستقبل. ويحاسب المسيح البشر جميعاً ويذهب الأشرار إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى الحياة الأبدية في ملكوت الله. وهكذا تأتي النهاية اللانهائية. وفي يدك أنت اختيار نهايتك ……………........... 


اخوتي لو كان عندكم كل هذه الاهمية بخصوص المجئ الثاني للمسيح افتحوا الكتاب المقدس وبالاحرى على رؤيا  يوحنا اللاهوتي وانجيل لوقا اصحاح 21  وهنالك ستجدون ما يسركم.   


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## Zayer (13 سبتمبر 2005)

تم تحذيرك من قبل  الرجاء الابتعاد عن هذا الاسلوب​


----------



## المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك (2 أكتوبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......

الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....  

المسيح أحبك ومات على الصليب من أجلك.....
*
...........لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية........*

أصلى من أجل كل واحد منكم و حتى أخى الحبيب المسلم لكى يفتح الرب عينه وقلبه الى المسيح

ولكم كل الحب وأترك لكم سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل,,,,,,,,,,,[/b]


----------



## المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك (2 أكتوبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> لم اعلم انكم تخافون الكلمة لهذا الحد ، بدلا من شطب مشاركاتي دافعوا عن عقيدتكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......

الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....  

المسيح أحبك ومات على الصليب من أجلك.....
*
...........لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية........*

أصلى من أجل كل واحد منكم و حتى أخى الحبيب المسلم لكى يفتح الرب عينه وقلبه الى المسيح

ولكم كل الحب وأترك لكم سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل,,,,,,,,,,,[/b]


----------



## نذير (13 أكتوبر 2005)

المسيح أحبك ومات لأجلك قال:
			
		

> راجعوا أنفسكم قبل فوات الأوان......
> 
> الرب قريب ......  أبوس على راسكم ....
> 
> ...



تحياتي للجميع 

اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة ، والمسيح عليه السلام نبي عظيم من انبياء بني اسرائيل ولا ننقصه حقّه ، ولكنه لم يقل عن نفسه انه اله ولم يطلب من احد عبادته ’ بل أن جميع اقواله وافعاله وصلاته تدل على عبوديته لله الواحد الاحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم اقابل مسيحي واحد مستعد للنقاش بموضوعية حول الوهية المسيح أو عقيدة الصلب والفداء ، وأي تطرق لهذه المسألة في أي منتدى مسيحي تواجه بالحذف فورا .


----------



## answer me muslims (10 يناير 2006)

> تحياتي للجميع
> 
> اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة ، والمسيح عليه السلام نبي عظيم من انبياء بني اسرائيل ولا ننقصه حقّه ، ولكنه لم يقل عن نفسه انه اله ولم يطلب من احد عبادته ’ بل أن جميع اقواله وافعاله وصلاته تدل على عبوديته لله الواحد الاحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم اقابل مسيحي واحد مستعد للنقاش بموضوعية حول الوهية المسيح أو عقيدة الصلب والفداء ، وأي تطرق لهذه المسألة في أي منتدى مسيحي تواجه بالحذف فورا .


ايش قولك لو اثبتلك ان المسيح هو الله من القران والاحديث النبويه قبل الكتاب المقدس؟
عايز حوار مفتوح بينى وبينك انا تحت امرك


----------



## نذير (10 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> ايش قولك لو اثبتلك ان المسيح هو الله من القران والاحديث النبويه قبل الكتاب المقدس؟
> عايز حوار مفتوح بينى وبينك انا تحت امرك




هات ما عندك ، يسرني انكم تستشهدون بالقران الكريم والاحاديث ، ارى ان المسافات بدأت تضيق بيننا ، فنحن نكن كل المحبة للمسيح عليه السلام .


----------



## answer me muslims (10 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> هات ما عندك ، يسرني انكم تستشهدون بالقران الكريم والاحاديث ، ارى ان المسافات بدأت تضيق بيننا ، فنحن نكن كل المحبة للمسيح عليه السلام .



نعم استشهد بقرآنك لانه حجة عليك وهو من معتقدك حتى افتت جميع مايدور فى ذهنك عندما اثبت من معتقدك واريد ان اقول لك كلمة حتى الشيطان مقدرش ينكر ان المسيح هو الله


----------



## نذير (10 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> نعم استشهد بقرآنك لانه حجة عليك وهو من معتقدك حتى افتت جميع مايدور فى ذهنك عندما اثبت من معتقدك واريد ان اقول لك كلمة حتى الشيطان مقدرش ينكر ان المسيح هو الله



انا في الانتظار!


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

جيد جدا ياستاذى نزير نحن نعلم ان الله خلق العالم كله بما فيه من مخلوقات بكلمه منه هى كون فيكون
اريد ان اعرف منك هل هذه الكلمه هى مخلوقه ام ازاليه؟
انا فى الانتظار


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

انا ما زالت فى الانتظار


----------



## نذير (12 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> جيد جدا ياستاذى نزير نحن نعلم ان الله خلق العالم كله بما فيه من مخلوقات بكلمه منه هى كون فيكون
> اريد ان اعرف منك هل هذه الكلمه هى مخلوقه ام ازاليه؟
> انا فى الانتظار


 
آسف ، نسيت الموضوع .
يا عزيزي !!
انت تريد ان تصل الى نتيجة ان كلمة الله أزلية ، وبالتالي المسيح أزلي .
هل هكذا تستقيم الامور ، على هذا الاساس فالارض أيضا أزلية ، ولكننا نعلم جيدا ان عمرها حوالي 6 مليارات سنة .
ولكان آدم عليه السلام ايضا أزلي ، ولكننا نعلم انه ليس كذلك ، بل ولكان جميع البشر أزليون ، بل جميع المخلوقات ، فهل هي كذلك حقا ؟


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> آسف ، نسيت الموضوع .
> يا عزيزي !!
> انت تريد ان تصل الى نتيجة ان كلمة الله أزلية ، وبالتالي المسيح أزلي .
> هل هكذا تستقيم الامور ، على هذا الاساس فالارض أيضا أزلية ، ولكننا نعلم جيدا ان عمرها حوالي 6 مليارات سنة .
> ولكان آدم عليه السلام ايضا أزلي ، ولكننا نعلم انه ليس كذلك ، بل ولكان جميع البشر أزليون ، بل جميع المخلوقات ، فهل هي كذلك حقا ؟


الحقيقه لم افهم كلامك لكن انت تقول ان الارض ازاليه كيف الارض ازاليه حبيبى لا يوجد شى فى الوجود ازالى غير الله لانه موجود منذ الازل قبل الوجود وقبل كل شى مش سته مليرات سنه ارجو انك تجاوب على قد السوال


----------



## نذير (12 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> الحقيقه لم افهم كلامك لكن انت تقول ان الارض ازاليه كيف الارض ازاليه حبيبى لا يوجد شى فى الوجود ازالى غير الله لانه موجود منذ الازل قبل الوجود وقبل كل شى مش سته مليرات سنه ارجو انك تجاوب على قد السوال



هل هكذا فهمت ما كتبته ؟؟


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

يعنى كلمه الله ازاليه ام مخلوقه ارجو اجابه واضحه مبسطه:08:


----------



## مسلم سلفي (13 يناير 2006)

> يعنى كلمه الله ازاليه ام مخلوقه ارجو اجابه واضحه مبسطه



كلام الله لا ازلي و لا مخلوق

صفات الله عز و جل تنقسم الي قسمين


الصفات الذاتية هي التي تكون ملازمة لذات الخالق أي انه متصف بها أزلاً وأبداً .

والصفات الفعلية هي التي تتعلق بمشيئته فيفعلها الله تبعاً لحكمته – سبحانه وتعالى - .


وقد تكون الصفة ذاتية فعلية باعتبارين، كالكلام، فإنه باعتبار أصله صفة ذاتية؛ لأن الله تعالى لم يزل ولا يزال متكلماً. وباعتبار آحاد الكلام صفة فعلية؛ لأن الكلام يتعلق بمشيئته، يتكلم متى شاء بما شاء كما في قوله تعالى: (إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئاً أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ)(88).


فنفهم من هنا ان آحاد كلام الله محدث متعلق بمشيئته


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> إقتباس:
> يعنى كلمه الله ازاليه ام مخلوقه ارجو اجابه واضحه مبسطه
> 
> 
> ...


ارجو من حضرتك انك تنزل مصادرك التى تحدثت من خللها
ثانيا خد بالك من شى انا اتحدث عن كلمه الله ذاتها وليس كلمات الله هديك مثال اليس القران هو كلام الله وانتو تمنون ان القران ازالى اليس هذا صحيح؟
اريد انا اعرف هل كلمه الله ذتها التى خلقت العالم كله لان الله خلقه العالم كله بكلمه منه هل هى ازاليه بازاليه الله ام مخلوقه؟ولو هى ليست ازاليه مثل الله هل هى شى اخر او اله اخر؟وشكرا


----------



## مسلم سلفي (13 يناير 2006)

> ارجو من حضرتك انك تنزل مصادرك التى تحدثت من خللها



راجع كتب التوحيد لجميع علماء اهل السنة ستجد هذا الكلام
ومن الممكن ان تدخل علي موقع اشيخ بن عثيمين و حمل كتبه انت تتأكد




> ثانيا خد بالك من شى انا اتحدث عن كلمه الله ذاتها وليس كلمات الله هديك مثال اليس القران هو كلام الله وانتو تمنون ان القران ازالى اليس هذا صحيح؟




من قال لك باننا نؤمن بازلية القرآن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

القرآن هو من آحاد كلام الله المتعلق بمشيئته اي محدث 



> اريد انا اعرف هل كلمه الله ذتها التى خلقت العالم كله لان الله خلقه العالم كله بكلمه منه هل هى ازاليه بازاليه الله ام مخلوقه؟ولو هى ليست ازاليه مثل الله هل هى شى اخر او اله اخر؟وشكرا



معني هذا انك تؤمن بازلية الكون

قال تعالي
(إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئاً أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ)(88)

فالكون كله خلق بكلمة من الله  و ليس الكون هو الكلمة و ايضا المسيح عليه السلام كان بكن و ليس هو كن وكلام الله من الصفات الذاتية الفعلية المتعلق حدوثها بمشيئته

سلام


----------



## answer me muslims (14 يناير 2006)

> إقتباس:
> ارجو من حضرتك انك تنزل مصادرك التى تحدثت من خللها
> 
> 
> ...


حضرتك عيت كلامك مرة اخرى ولكن لم تعلق على هذا الكلام


> اريد انا اعرف هل كلمه الله ذتها التى خلقت العالم كله لان الله خلقه العالم كله بكلمه منه هل هى ازاليه بازاليه الله ام مخلوقه؟ولو هى ليست ازاليه مثل الله هل هى شى اخر او اله اخر؟وشكرا


هل الله ازالى؟ بالطبع ازالى
هل الله خالق؟ بالطبع خالق وخالق العالم كله بكلمته
وهل كلمته هذه شى غير الله او بمعنى اخر الله خلقها ثم هى خلقت العالم لا طبعا لان الله واحد وكلمته ازاليه بازاليه الله لان الله وكلمته شى واحد جوهريا 
منظرك


----------



## مسلم سلفي (20 يناير 2006)

> حضرتك عيت كلامك مرة اخرى ولكن لم تعلق على هذا الكلام



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> هل الله ازالى؟ بالطبع ازالى
> هل الله خالق؟ بالطبع خالق وخالق العالم كله بكلمته
> وهل كلمته هذه شى غير الله او بمعنى اخر الله خلقها ثم هى خلقت العالم لا طبعا لان الله واحد وكلمته ازاليه بازاليه الله لان الله وكلمته شى واحد جوهريا



معني كلامك ان الكون كله المخلوق بكلمة الله الازلية جوهر واحد مع الله عز و جل 

منطق عجيب !!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> معني كلامك ان الكون كله المخلوق بكلمة الله الازلية جوهر واحد مع الله عز و جل
> 
> منطق عجيب !!!!!!!!


 

هو غصب يا ناس.... أنسان ما بده يفهم, او يفهم و يعمل حاله مش فاهم....
نحن نقول ان كلمة الله الخالقة هي نظرة من زاوية معين لله ككونه خالق بكلمته, و نظرة من جهة اخرى ككون حي بروحه, و نظرة من جهة اخرى ككونه عاقل و كائن بذاته...


----------



## مسلم سلفي (23 يناير 2006)

> هو غصب يا ناس.... أنسان ما بده يفهم, او يفهم و يعمل حاله مش فاهم....
> نحن نقول ان كلمة الله الخالقة هي نظرة من زاوية معين لله ككونه خالق بكلمته, و نظرة من جهة اخرى ككون حي بروحه, و نظرة من جهة اخرى ككونه عاقل و كائن بذاته...



معلش انا غبي ياريت توضح اكثر 


هل الكون كله المخلوق بكلمة الله الازلية جوهر واحد مع الله عز و جل ؟!!


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> معلش انا غبي ياريت توضح اكثر
> 
> 
> هل الكون كله المخلوق بكلمة الله الازلية جوهر واحد مع الله عز و جل ؟!!


 
الكون جوهر واحد مع الله؟ يا فلسفة هذه؟ عمري ما سامع عنها من قبل؟


----------



## مسلم سلفي (23 يناير 2006)

> الكون جوهر واحد مع الله؟ يا فلسفة هذه؟ عمري ما سامع عنها من قبل؟



هذا الكلام لا تقولوا لي بل قله للزميل انسر

طيب ممكن تشرح ماقاله الزميل انسر بس ياريت يكون كلام مفهوم



> هل الله ازالى؟ بالطبع ازالى
> هل الله خالق؟ بالطبع خالق وخالق العالم كله بكلمته
> وهل كلمته هذه شى غير الله او بمعنى اخر الله خلقها ثم هى خلقت العالم لا طبعا لان الله واحد وكلمته ازاليه بازاليه الله لان الله وكلمته شى واحد جوهريا


----------



## answer me muslims (23 يناير 2006)

> هذا الكلام لا تقولوا لي بل قله للزميل انسر


اى كلام مش فهمك؟



> طيب ممكن تشرح ماقاله الزميل انسر بس ياريت يكون كلام مفهوم


الحكايه مش محتاجه شرح اسئلتى بسيطه جدا وواضحه وضوح الشمس مش محتاجه لف ودوران


> هل الله ازالى؟ بالطبع ازالى
> هل الله خالق؟ بالطبع خالق وخالق العالم كله بكلمته


هل انت كا مسلم لا تومن بهذا الكلام؟


----------



## مسلم سلفي (24 يناير 2006)

> اى كلام مش فهمك؟



راجع المدخلات السابقة و انت تفهم




> الحكايه مش محتاجه شرح اسئلتى بسيطه جدا وواضحه وضوح الشمس مش محتاجه لف ودوران



وانا رديت عليه 

سؤالك كان:



> يعنى كلمه الله ازاليه ام مخلوقه ارجو اجابه واضحه مبسطه



وكان ردي 



> كلام الله لا ازلي و لا مخلوق
> 
> صفات الله عز و جل تنقسم الي قسمين
> 
> ...



هل توجد صعوبة في هذا الرد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> هل انت كا مسلم لا تومن بهذا الكلام؟



لا 




الان ارديك ان تجاوب علي استفساري و لا تتهرب منه لانك هربت منه الان مرتين




> معني كلامك ان الكون كله المخلوق بكلمة الله الازلية جوهر واحد مع الله عز و جل



هل هذا صحيح


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*يرجى التوضيح للاجابة*


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2006)

بص يا اخ مسلم سلفى  انا هاقولك  مثال بسيط علشان عقلنا المحدود  استحاله يفهم  الله غير المحدود 
كلنا عارفين الشمس  صح  الشمس عبارة عن ايه : قرص  ونور وحرارة 
والتلاته دول ايه واحد   
الانسان  مثلا  نفس وروح وجسد  تلاته والتلاته ايه واحد  لما اجى انادى عليك  يامسلم  اقولك تعالى  يا مسلم ولا بقولك تعالوا يا مسلم 
 حاجه تانيه لازم نوضحها ليك يا مسلم  انت لما بتيجى  تفكر فى  فى فكرة  جوة عقلك م شكدة  وبتبقى انت  مصدر الفكرة والفكرة منك  استحاله افصلك عن فكرتك  وفى حاجه كمان  فى مقوله مشهورة قوى فى اللغه العربيه اسمها بناااااااااااات افكارى يعنى ايه دى 
هل تعنى ان العقل  اتجوز وخلف بنات  لا طبعا 
لكن تعنى  ان العقل هو مصدر الفكرة    وفى حاجه كمان 
لازم نمعرفها 
 الله دة  موجود  وحى وعاقل  يبقى المعادله اللى محيرة عقول الناس هى  الاتى 
 الله  موجود بذاته حى بروحه ناطق بكلمته  والتلاته  هم واحد اللى هو ربنا 
يبقى لما نقول  السيد المسيح  الله هو والاب واحد يعنى الاب والابن واحد اللى هو الله ودى لا يعنى  انه ا2 لا حاشالله ان يكون له شريك الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم 
واحب اقول كمان  ان الله له صفات ذاااااااااااااتيه خاصه به وحدة لايمكن  ان يشترك الانسان فيها  زى مثلا 
الخالق  الفادى  وفى صفات تانيه ممكن الانسان  يشترك فيها مع الله  زى القوى  ودى موجودة اكيد فى اسماءالله الحسنى  
اتمنى اكون افادتكم


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*الرب يبارك حياتك لاجل الافادة
مع العلم لايوجد شي يناسب حقيقة الله
ولكن لاننا بشر ومتوى تفكيرنا في الروحيات لايصل الى حد معرفة الخالق باقانيمه
سوى بالروح القدس الذي يرشدنا اليه
وخلاصة الكلام ليس من تشبيه كامل عن حقيقة الله الا بروح الله*


----------



## dehab (3 ديسمبر 2006)

والله ما حد فيكم فاهم عقيدتكم  ولن تستطيع أن تفهمنا لأنك والله العظيم ما فاهمها أصلا  . إنت لو سألت طفل مسلم عن عقيدته هيقولك على طول  ( قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد) صدق الله العظيم  
ولو سالت أعظم القساوة عندكم عن عقيدتكم هيقولك  يسوع  هو الله  , طب يا أبونا إيه حكاية الأب والإبن والروح القدس هيقولك أصله واحد في تلاتة. إزاي يا أبونا ؟  طب يسوع هو الله ولا ابن الله حيرتني ؟  هي كدة مش مهم تفهم  آمن بيه وانت تفهم  كل حاجة .  طب خلاص يا أبونا أنا آمنت إن يسوع هو الله  ؟ طب هو ربنا بعته عشان يتعذب على الصليب  ؟ أيوة  , كي نتطهر من الذنوب   طب يا أبونا مين اللي اتصلب على الصليب يسوع ابن الله والا الله نفسه ؟ لأ يا ابني   .. ربنا اللي نزل . طب وإيه اللي حصله يا أبونا ؟ ربنا يا ابني اتبهدل علشانك انضرب واتشتم ودقوا المسامير في ايديه  وشرب من شراب الخل والمر وحتى الخادم لطمه  وقتلوه ودفنوه وبعد تلات ايام صحي وصعد إلى السماء . شوف يا ابني ربنا اتعمل فيه ايه علشانك وانت مش مقدر  تعبه ؟1   قصدك يعني إن ربنا اللي  خلق الكون كله وما أدراك ما الكون  ,دا احناسمعنا إن أمريكا أرسلت مكوك فضاء هيوصل المريخ سنة2016و المريخ أقرب كوكب للأرض  مابالك بقة يا أبونا المجموعة الشمسية ما بالك مجرتنا فما بالك بقة كل المجرات ؟ ده غير البشر والحيوانات والأسماك والطيور وغيره وغيره  اللي ربنا خلقهم   دا احنا لا شيئ في ملكوت الله يا أبونا  طب مش ممكن ربنا يرسل عليهم طوفان ولا زلزال ولا الأرض تتدك من تحت الناس اللي عذبوا ربنا  ؟ بقى ربنا الي خلق ده كله مش قادر على الناس دول . دا أنا ما أرضاش إن أبوي اللي خلفني يتمس شعرة منه حتى لو علشاني إزاي يا أبونا ربنا يتهزأ بالشكل ده ؟  دا علشانك يا ابني  
طب  يا أبونا هو ربنا قصدي يسوع خلقنا ليه ؟  علشان نعبده  , طب وازاي نعبد إله اتهزأ من البشر ؟ يا حقير يا كلب ما تقولش كده على ربنا . مش أنت الي بتحكي إنه اتهزأ يا أبونا أنا جبت حاجة من عندي ....  بقولك ايه انت تعبتني  هكلمك بعدين  . 
 للحديث بقية


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

dehab قال:


> والله ما حد فيكم فاهم عقيدتكم ولن تستطيع أن تفهمنا لأنك والله العظيم ما فاهمها أصلا . إنت لو سألت طفل مسلم عن عقيدته هيقولك على طول ( قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد) صدق الله العظيم


 
من عينك حاكمة لتحكمي ان كنا نفهم عقيدتنا ام لا؟
نحن نعرف عقيدتنا و فاهميها كل الفهم, فمل الكذب و القول اننا لا نفهما؟ هل هذا هو الطريق الوحيد للحوار؟
بعدين من قال ان عقيدتنا تناقض ما ذكرتيه ان الل لم يلد و لم يولد
فالمسيحية لا تعارض هذا الشئ ابدا, هل قلنا ان الله تزوج و ولد ولدا؟






> ولو سالت أعظم القساوة عندكم عن عقيدتكم هيقولك يسوع هو الله , طب يا أبونا إيه حكاية الأب والإبن والروح القدس هيقولك أصله واحد في تلاتة. إزاي يا أبونا ؟ طب يسوع هو الله ولا ابن الله حيرتني ؟ هي كدة مش مهم تفهم آمن بيه وانت تفهم كل حاجة .


 
كذب و أفتراء, لا يوجد قس او كاهن يقول هي كدة خلاص امن و بس
هذا الكلام هو في مخيلاتك فقط!





> طب خلاص يا أبونا أنا آمنت إن يسوع هو الله ؟ طب هو ربنا بعته عشان يتعذب على الصليب ؟ أيوة , كي نتطهر من الذنوب طب يا أبونا مين اللي اتصلب على الصليب يسوع ابن الله والا الله نفسه ؟ لأ يا ابني .. ربنا اللي نزل . طب وإيه اللي حصله يا أبونا ؟ ربنا يا ابني اتبهدل علشانك انضرب واتشتم ودقوا المسامير في ايديه وشرب من شراب الخل والمر وحتى الخادم لطمه وقتلوه ودفنوه وبعد تلات ايام صحي وصعد إلى السماء . شوف يا ابني ربنا اتعمل فيه ايه علشانك وانت مش مقدر تعبه ؟1 قصدك يعني إن ربنا اللي خلق الكون كله وما أدراك ما الكون ,دا احناسمعنا إن أمريكا أرسلت مكوك فضاء هيوصل المريخ سنة2016و المريخ أقرب كوكب للأرض مابالك بقة يا أبونا المجموعة الشمسية ما بالك مجرتنا فما بالك بقة كل المجرات ؟ ده غير البشر والحيوانات والأسماك والطيور وغيره وغيره اللي ربنا خلقهم دا احنا لا شيئ في ملكوت الله يا أبونا طب مش ممكن ربنا يرسل عليهم طوفان ولا زلزال ولا الأرض تتدك من تحت الناس اللي عذبوا ربنا ؟ بقى ربنا الي خلق ده كله مش قادر على الناس دول . دا أنا ما أرضاش إن أبوي اللي خلفني يتمس شعرة منه حتى لو علشاني إزاي يا أبونا ربنا يتهزأ بالشكل ده ؟ دا علشانك يا ابني


 
كلامك هذا كله خرافات فعلا, فلا يحتوي على اي شئ من العقيدة المسيحية
فالله لم يضرب و لم سهزق كما تقولين كذبا





> طب يا أبونا هو ربنا قصدي يسوع خلقنا ليه ؟ علشان نعبده , طب وازاي نعبد إله اتهزأ من البشر ؟ *يا حقير يا كلب ما تقولش كده على ربنا* . مش أنت الي بتحكي إنه اتهزأ يا أبونا أنا جبت حاجة من عندي .... بقولك ايه انت تعبتني هكلمك بعدين .
> للحديث بقية


 
ياه اثبتي فعلا انك مسلم حقيقية و قليلة ادب فعلا

تم طردك لمدة شهر


----------



## نور الدين (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين *


*بعيدا عن الفلسفه والكلام المطاط نرجو التبسيط لأننا نتحدث عن عقيده نزلت ليؤمن بها جميع البشر دون تمييز وليست إختراعات يقتصر فهمها على نيوتن وأينشتاين !!!!*


*لذلك أتوجه بسؤال بسيط ...فى غايه البساطه إلى كل من يفكر بنعمه العقل وليس مجرد ناقل لكلمات لايفقه منها شيئا :*


*إذا كان يسوع اللاهوت قد حل في جسم يسوع الإنسان كما تؤمنون *
*وإذا كان الأب والإبن والروح القدس كما تؤمنون إله واحد :*

*فمن الذي قال: "أبي أعظم مني" (يوحنا28:14)؟ !!!!!*

*هل قائل هذه العباره هو :*

*اللاهوت ..........أم الناسوت !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*تحياتى *
​​


----------



## kimo14th (5 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين *
> 
> 
> *بعيدا عن الفلسفه والكلام المطاط نرجو التبسيط لأننا نتحدث عن عقيده نزلت ليؤمن بها جميع البشر دون تمييز وليست إختراعات يقتصر فهمها على نيوتن وأينشتاين !!!!*
> ...



قائل العباره هو اللاهوت ( المسيح كالله الابن ) لانه الابن اخفى مجده (المساوى لمجد الاب 

فالاثنين واحد..انا والاب واحد ) )

وتجسد ( فالله الكلمه تجسد ) بينما ظل الله ( كاقنوم الاب ) ببهائه ومجده 

لذا قال المسيح هذه العباره  ( هذا الكلام يطلب ان نتكون فاهما للثالوث اصلا)
==================
فالاب والابن والروح القدس ( 3 اقانيم ) لنفس الله الواحد .. اى ليسوا 3 الهه 

الاب هو نفسه الابن هو نفسه الروح القدس لانهم هم نفس الاله 

بينما يتمايزون اقنوميا اى فى عمل كل اقنوم منهم 

فمثلا انسان اسمه سمير يعمل مدرسا وهو ابا لابناء ومواطن فى الدوله 

سمير كمدرس اعماله ليست كسمير كاب وليست كمواطن 
ولكن هو نفس السمير وليس 3 سمير ( هذا المثال طرحه اخونا السمردلى )

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابه 

وان اخطات فى شىء يقوم اخوتى بالتصحيح 

شكرا


----------



## نور الدين (5 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> قائل العباره هو اللاهوت


 

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*​ 
*الزميل الفاضل : kimo14th*


*أولا : أشكرك على إجابتك الصريحه البسيطه الشجاعه وأدبك فى الحوار .*

*ثانيا : أشكرك مرات ومرات لأنك وضعت نهايه جميله وشجاعه للحوار الذى إمتد لأكثر من 7 صفحات .*


ولأوضح لك أكثر كيف أنتهى الحوار والموضوع على يديك سأوضح لك من هو يسوع المسيح من صميم عقيدتك ومن أقوال أبوكم زكريا بطرس فى برنامجه على قناه الحياه لنحتكم إلى العقل ونرى هل العباره التى قالها اللاهوت تتفق مع عقيدتكم أم لا !!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  : 

=====================================
*من هو يسوع المسيح؟ *​

*إليكم الإجابه على هذا السؤال من صميم عقيدتكم ومن حلقات الإيمان لأبوكم زكريا بطرس :

( 1 ) كما يقول أبوكم زكريا فالمسيح  إنسان وابن إنسان، كما أنه الله وابن الله.

( 2 ) يقول أيضا أن يسوع الإنسان لم يكن له أب بشري، ولذلك كان دائما يتحدث عن الأب السماوي الذي هو الله. 

( 3 ) يقول أيضا بأن يسوع اللاهوت الذي حل في جسم يسوع الإنسان، أنه هو الآب وهو الابن وهو الروح القدس، أي أنه اللاهوت الثالوث. 

( 4 ) يقول أيضا بأن هؤلاء الثلاثة (الأب والإبن والروح القدس) هم إله واحد، وبالتالي فلا يمكن أن يكون أحد الثلاثة أعظم من الإثنين الآخريْن.*

*===================*

*وبإعترافك فإن اللاهوت هو قائل هذه العباره  "أبي أعظم مني" (يوحنا28:14)؟ !!!!! يضعك ويضع زملائك فى موضع حرج للغايه لأنه يتعارض مع كلام أبوكم زكريا , ويتعارض مع صميم عقيدتكم فى المسيح , ويتعارض مع كل مداخلات زملائك السابقه , ويتعارض مع كلامك أنت شخصيا فى نفس مداخلتك .!!!!!!      :


( 1 ) إما أن نصدق كلام يسوع الابن (اللاهوت)، وبالتالي ينبغي أن نؤمن بأن الآب أعظم من الابن ، وهذا يناقض فكره أن الآب والابن هما في الواقع واحد، وأن الفرق بينهما هو فرق مسميات فقط!!

( 2 ) وإما نصدق كلام أبوكم زكريا بطرس ونكذب الابن (اللاهوت) بل ونكذب هذه العباره وأنها ليست صحيحه!!!!!!!!!

( 3 ) أو نقول أن يوحنا الذي كتب الإنجيل قد أخطأ في تدوين كلام يسوع الابن. والنتيجة؟ تشويش في الفكر، وارتباك في العقيدة، 







			لذا قال المسيح هذه العباره ( هذا الكلام يطلب ان نتكون فاهما للثالوث اصلا)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أستاذ kimo14th : 
أعتقد بعد التوضيح السابق , أن الذى يجب عليه أن يفهم الثالوث من الأصل هو أنت وليس أنا !!! 




أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على النهايه الجميله.



تحياتى 



*


----------



## kimo14th (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى الاستاذ نور الدين*



نور الدين قال:


> *بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*​
> *الزميل الفاضل : kimo14th*
> 
> 
> ...



سيدى الفاضل نور الدين : شكرا لاطرائك وهدوئك 

اما بخصوص هذا الموضوع فاعتقد انك لم تقرا الرد جيدا 

فالمسيح له المجد لم يعطى مفهوما بان الاب اعظم منه بشكل مطلق 

او اعظم منه منذ الازل 

وهل هذه العظمه فى القدره او فى الخلق او اى شىء اخر متعلق بالالوهيه 

( الاب والابن واحد ) .....

قالمسيح اعلن فى اكثر من مناسبه اولا  ( فيمامعناه )

انه والاب واحد 
الاب فيه 
كل مايفعله الاب يفعله الابن 
وايات اخرى تدل على المساواه التامه بينهم 

فكيف لا والاب والابن والروح القدس واحد = الله الواحد 

نعود للموضوع .. العظمه كانت فى اظهار بهائه ومجده كبهاء ومجد الله 

فالمسيح (الابن .. الاله المتجسد ) كان بين الناس خافيا لمجده وعظمته 

وبهائه لانه تجسد ( والتجسد موضوع تانى )

بينما الله الاب ببهائه ومجده .. فمن تجسد هو الله ولكن فى صوره الابن او المسيح 

وارجع للمثال اللى وضحته فى مداخلتى السابقه 

اخيرا هذه العظمه ليست تمايز اقنومى بل كما ذكرت فى اظهار البهاء والمجد 

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت الفكره 

وان قصرت يقوم اخوتى بايضاح المزيد ...وشكرا


----------



## مسلمه جدا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

#############

اتفضلى الباب يفوت جمل

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (9 ديسمبر 2006)

> *فمن الذي قال: "أبي أعظم مني" (يوحنا28:14)؟ !!!!!
> 
> هل قائل هذه العباره هو :*
> 
> *اللاهوت ..........أم الناسوت !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
هذه الآية لا تدل على أن الآب أعظم من الابن، لأنهما واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت. وأحب أن أبين هنا خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة. فالذى يريد أن يستخرج عقيدة من الإنجيل، يجب أن يفهمه ككل، ولا يأخذ آية واحدة مستقلة عن باقى الكتب، ليستنتج منها مفهوماً خاصاً يتعارض مع روح الإنجيل كله، ويتناقض مع باقى الإنجيل. ويكفى هنا أن نسجل ما قاله السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30). واحد فى اللاهوت، وفى الطبيعة وفى الجوهر. وهذا ما فهمه اليهود من قوله هذا، لأنهم لما سمعوه "امسكوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يو10: 31). وقد كرر السيد المسيح نفس المعنى مرتين فى مناجاته مع الآب، إذ قال له عن التلاميذ "أيها الآب احفظهم فى اسمك الذين أعطيتنى، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا واحد" (يو17: 11). وكرر هذه العبارة أيضاً "ليكونوا واحداً"، كما أننا لاهوت واحد وطبيعة واحدة. وما أكثر العبارات التى قالها عن وحدته مع الآب. مثل قوله "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). وقوله للآب "كل ما هو لى، فهو لك. وكل ما هو لك، فهو لى" (يو17: 10). وقوله عن هذا لتلاميذه "كل ما للآب، هو لى" (يو16: 15). إذن فهو ليس أقل من الآب فى شئ، مادام كل ما للآب هو له... وأيضاً قوله "إنى أنا فى الآب، والآب فىّ" (يو14: 11) (يو10: 37، 38)، وقوله للآب "أنت أيها الآب فىّ، وأنا فيك" (يو17: 21).. وماذا يعنى أن الآب فيه؟ يفسر هذا قول الكتاب عن المسيح أن "فيه يحلّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو2: 9).


إذن ما معنى عبارة "أبى أعظم منى"؟ وفى أية مناسبة قد قيلت؟ وما دلالة ذلك؟ 

قال "أبى أعظم منى" فى حالة إخلائه لذاته. كما ورد فى الكتاب "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى ذاته، آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً فى شبه الناس.." (فى2: 6، 7). أى أن كونه معادلاً أو مساوياً للآب، لم يكن أمراً يحسب خلسة، أى يأخذ شيئاً ليس له. بل وهو مساو للآب، أخلى ذاته من هذا المجد، فى تجسده، حينما أخذ صورة العبد. وفى إتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية، صار فى شبه الناس... فهو على الأرض فى صورة تبدو غير ممجدة، وغير عظمة الآب الممجد. على الأرض تعرض لانتقادات الناس وشتائمهم واتهاماتهم. ولم يكن له موضع يسند فيه رأسه (لو9: 58). وقيل عنه فى سفر أشعياء إنه كان "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" "محتقر ومخذول من الناس" "لا صورة له ولا جمال، ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (أش53: 2، 3). وقيل عنه فى آلامه إنه "ظُلم، أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه" (اش53: 7). هذه هى الحالة التى قال عنها "أبى أعظم منى". لأنه أخذ طبيعتنا التى يمكن أن تتعب وتتألم وتموت. ولكنه أخذها بإرادته لأجل فدائنا، أخذ هذه الطبيعة البشرية التى حجب فيها مجد لاهوته على الناس، لكى يتمكن من القيام بعمل الفداء .. على أن احتجاب اللاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية، كان عملاً مؤقتاً انتهى بصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.. ولذلك قبل أن يقول "أبى أعظم منى" قال مباشرة لتلاميذه: "لو كنتم تحبوننى ، لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلت أمضى إلى الآب، لأن أبى أعظم منى" (يو 14: 28) . أى أنكم حزانى الآن لأنى سأصلب وأموت. ولكننى بهذا الأسلوب: من جهة سأفدى العالم وأخلصه. ومن جهة أخرى، سأترك إخلائى لذاتى، وأعود للمجد الذى أخليت منه نفسى. فلو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون إنى ماضٍ للآب.. لأن أبى أعظم منى. أى لأن حالة أبى فى مجده، أعظم من حالتى فى تجسدى . إذن هذه العظمة تختص بالمقارنة بين حالة التجسد وحالة ما قبل التجسد. ولا علاقة لها مطلقاً بالجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، الأمور التى قال عنها "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 3). فلو كنتم تحبوننى، لكنتم تفرحون أنى راجع إلى تلك العظمة وذلك المجد الذى كان لى عند الآب قبل كون العالم (يو17: 5) . لذلك قيل عنه فى صعوده وجلوسه عن يمين الآب إنه" بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً عن خطايانا، جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى" (عب1: 3). وقيل عن مجيئه الثانى أنه سيأتى بذلك المجد الذى كان له. قال إنه "سوف يأتى فى مجد ابيه، مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ومادام سيأتى فى مجد أبيه، إذن ليس هو أقل من الآب... وقال أيضاً إنه سيأتى "بمجده ومجد الآب" (لو9: 26). ويمكن أن تؤخذ عبارة "أبى أعظم منى" عن مجرد كرامة الأبوة. مع كونهما طبيعة واحدة ولاهوت واحد. فأى ابن يمكن أن يعطى كرامة لأبيه ويقول "ابى أعظم منى" مع أنه من نفس طبيعته وجوهره. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، وربما نفس الشكل، ونفس فصيلة الدم.. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، ونفس الجنس واللون. ومع أنه مساو لأبيه فى الطبيعة، إلا أنه يقول إكراماً للأبوة أبى أعظم منى. أى أعظم من جهة الأبوة، وليس من جهة الطبيعة أو الجوهر. أنا – فى البنوة – فى حالة من يطيع. وهو – فى الأبوة – فى حالة من يشاء. وفى بنوتى أطعت حتى الموت موت الصليب (فى2: 8).​


----------



## kimo14th (9 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا ردك مفصل واكثر ايضاحا اخى فادى 

شكرا


----------



## نور الدين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> طبعا ردك مفصل واكثر ايضاحا اخى فادى
> 
> شكرا


 

*مع إحترامى لك وللأستاذ فادى فما كتبتموه لا يمثل سوى تناقض واضح وصريح لما سبق وكتبتموه وتعارض واضح وصريح مع أساسيات عقيدتكم !!!!*


*يتبع إن شاء الله وأتمنى من فادى عدم غلق الموضوع أو حذف مداخلاتى مثلما حدث ويحدث فى جميع مواضيعى معه ومع مشرفى المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*أتمنى أن تصمدوا للنهايه بدون حذف وإنتظروا الجديد .*​


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *مع إحترامى لك وللأستاذ فادى فما كتبتموه لا يمثل سوى تناقض واضح وصريح لما سبق وكتبتموه وتعارض واضح وصريح مع أساسيات عقيدتكم !!!!*​
> 
> 
> *يتبع إن شاء الله وأتمنى من فادى عدم غلق الموضوع أو حذف مداخلاتى مثلما حدث ويحدث فى جميع مواضيعى معه ومع مشرفى المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> ...


 
كلامك هذا تحتفظ بيه لنفسك فلست انت ما يحدد ان كان كلامنا المبني من اساسيات النصوص في الكتاب المقدس ان تدعيه كذبا و بطلانا انه تناقض مع عقيدتنا
فأن اعتبرته تناقض فمكانه فقط في جوهر عقلك العقيم لكن احذرك من ان تدعيه تناقضان كأنه حقيقة غفلنا عنها
و يا صغنون دير بالك لا يطقلك شئ عضل
فنحن صمدنا في كل المحاورات السابقة و سنصمد في هذه و القادم ايضا
فليس للظلمة اي قوة تجاه قوة النور
فاضحين ادعائاتكم الكاذبة و شبهاتكم الوهمية الشيطانية بسيف الكلمة القاطع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kimo14th (9 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *مع إحترامى لك وللأستاذ فادى فما كتبتموه لا يمثل سوى تناقض واضح وصريح لما سبق وكتبتموه وتعارض واضح وصريح مع أساسيات عقيدتكم !!!!*
> 
> 
> *يتبع إن شاء الله وأتمنى من فادى عدم غلق الموضوع أو حذف مداخلاتى مثلما حدث ويحدث فى جميع مواضيعى معه ومع مشرفى المنتدى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



يا اخ نور الموضوع مش عافيه 

واتحداك ان الكلام فيه اى تناقض 

واتمنى ان تحسن من اسلوبك 

فضع تساؤلاتك بهدوء 

وانتظر الاجابه وتناقش فيها ... وطلاما كلامك باسلوب محترم دون اسائه 

فلن تحذف لا اى مشاركات 
:dntknw: :beee:


----------



## ragab (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*آسف*

مش قصدي  تعدد نفس الموضوع  . اعتذر


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ضع اعتراضاتك اعتراض اعتراض


----------



## نور الدين (10 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> يا اخ نور الموضوع مش عافيه
> 
> واتحداك ان الكلام فيه اى تناقض
> 
> ...


 

*أستاذ kimo14th*

*بخصوص التحدى فأنت لست أهلا له ولغتك وإسلوبك يدل على ذلك , والأمر أكثر سوءا بالنسبه لفادى وروك لأن ثقافتهم ضعيفه جداااا !!!*

*أنا لى تجارب قاسيه مع فادى و روك تتمثل فى مسلسلات من الحذف المتكرر كلما ضاقت بهم الدنيا ولم يجدوا ردود فيكون الحذف هو الحل الأمثل لحفظ ماء الوجه .*

*حيث أغلقوا ثلاثه مواضيع ثلاث مرات متتاليه لأنهم لم يملكوا ردا سوى سطر واحد يقوله فادى فى كل مره " الموضوع مغلق أيها الشياطين" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*أريد أن أعرف قبل أن أبدأ ثم يتم الحذف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




*كما أنه تم طرد شخص مسلم آخر إسمه الباحث فى منتهى الأدب والأخلاق ولكنه يفكر بعقله فلم يجدوا معه سبيل سوى الطرد وحذفوا مداخلته فى أحد المواضيع لأنهم لم يملكوا لها رد , ومكتوب إيقاف بدون سبب .*


*وموضوع خامس كان أحد أطرافه الأخ أبو مالك الموسوى حول الثالوث ولم يجد فادى أو روك  أى قدره فى مجاراه هذا المسلم الفذ عالى الثقافه والخلق سوى الهروب والتعتيم على الموضوع ومنع أى مشاركات فيه لوهم الناس أن الموضوع مفتوح وفى نفس الوقت لا يمكن وضع أى ردود من قبل أى شخص . وقمت بوضع مداخله لتوضيح نقطه فى غايه الأهميه وقد أوضحتها تماما وأقمت عليه الحجه هو وزميله روك ولكن مصيرها كان الحذف ولم يعد هناك وجود للموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*الذى يدفعنى إلى قول ذلك أننا نتحدث من عقولنا ونقرأ كثيرا ووضع أى مداخله يستهلك وقتا من الكتابه ووقت أكثر فى التفكير , فلا يعقل بعد ذلك بعد أن نصل لنقطه فاصله أن يقوم الأساتذه بكل بساطه بحذف الردود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




​


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *أستاذ kimo14th*
> 
> *بخصوص التحدى فأنت لست أهلا له ولغتك وإسلوبك يدل على ذلك , والأمر أكثر سوءا بالنسبه لفادى وروك لأن ثقافتهم ضعيفه جداااا !!!*
> 
> ...


استاذ نور الدين 

انا اعلم جيدا انى لست اهلا للتحدى 
وعندما قلت ذلك كنت اقصد كلامى فى هذا الموضوع فقط وليس تحدى بشكل عام 

اما اخوتى فادى وماى فانت اتهمتهم بانهم ضعيفوا الثقافه 

ولكن العكس تماما فهم على درجه عاليه جدا من الثقافه والعلم بالاضافه الى المعلومات والدراسات 

الدينيه 

لا اعلم من اين بنيت حكمك هذا 

اما بالنسبه للحذف فنا لم اتابع موضوعاتك السابقه معهم 

ولكنى واثق انهم لن يحذفوا اى رد طلاما ملتزم بقوانين المنتدى 

وبخصوص الردود والنقاشات .. انا اثق تماما فى قدرتهم على الرد مهما كانت المواضيع 

............... وعشان نخرج من اى مهاترات .. تفضل بطرح موضوعك 

والتزم باسلوب هادىء فى الحوار فيسير دون حذف لاى رد ...........

واعذرنى : اسلوبك فى الحديث به الكثير من الاستهزاء والتعالى


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

> *وموضوع خامس كان أحد أطرافه الأخ أبو مالك الموسوى حول الثالوث ولم يجد فادى أو روك أى قدره فى مجاراه هذا المسلم الفذ عالى الثقافه والخلق سوى الهروب والتعتيم على الموضوع ومنع أى مشاركات فيه لوهم الناس أن الموضوع مفتوح وفى نفس الوقت لا يمكن وضع أى ردود من قبل أى شخص . وقمت بوضع مداخله لتوضيح نقطه فى غايه الأهميه وقد أوضحتها تماما وأقمت عليه الحجه هو وزميله روك ولكن مصيرها كان الحذف ولم يعد هناك وجود للموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
غريبة

مع ان الموضوع موجود...و مفتوح!!!

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8552*

مش هتتعلم تبطل كذب و تدليس؟؟؟​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

احنا معندناش عيسى دة
وبعدين مين الى هيصدق انسان اتى بعد منة بالف السنين يقول عيسة ويغير اسماء الانبياء كلهن 
هل ذاك يعقل


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *بالنسبه لفادى وروك لأن ثقافتهم ضعيفه جداااا !!!*​


​بالنسبة لي فانا ثقافتي ضعيفة جدا و اصغر واحد في المنتدى هذا, بل تلميذ لكل اخ و اخت و اتعلم منهم كل يوم, و لاتنسى اني متنصر ​ 
*



أنا لى تجارب قاسيه مع فادى و روك تتمثل فى مسلسلات من الحذف المتكرر كلما ضاقت بهم الدنيا ولم يجدوا ردود فيكون الحذف هو الحل الأمثل لحفظ ماء الوجه .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لو كان الحال ضايق فينا بسببك ما كان طردناك بكبستين ماوس و رميناك برة المنتدى و خلصنا منك؟
و لا عمرك ما فكرت فيها بهذه الطريقة؟
كل ردودك التي حذفت كانت مسيئة بالكتاب المقدس

و الا لماذا لك 70 مشاركة في قسم الشبهات لم تحذف و لم تحرر؟

هي اصبحت حجة الفارغ ان يتحجج بردوده المسيئة المحذوفة... غريبة فعلا
اذا حذفت لك رد مسئ هل هذا يعني اني اخاف منك؟​ 
​ 



*



كما أنه تم طرد شخص مسلم آخر إسمه الباحث فى منتهى الأدب والأخلاق ولكنه يفكر بعقله فلم يجدوا معه سبيل سوى الطرد وحذفوا مداخلته فى أحد المواضيع لأنهم لم يملكوا لها رد , ومكتوب إيقاف بدون سبب .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​بمنتهى الادب؟
لا عجب فعلا ان تكونوا قليلي الادب اذا كانت قدوتك في الادب الباحث
انظر
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=113749#post113749
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=107388#post107388
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=104906#post104906

كلها ردود حذفت ليه لانه قليل الادب و كان هذا قبل طرده
و طرده كان لفترة محدودة لانه تطاول و هو الان ليس مطرود
تفضل و تأكد:
http://arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?do=getinfo&u=2154​ 
*



وموضوع خامس كان أحد أطرافه الأخ أبو مالك الموسوى حول الثالوث ولم يجد فادى أو روك أى قدره فى مجاراه هذا المسلم الفذ عالى الثقافه والخلق سوى الهروب والتعتيم على الموضوع ومنع أى مشاركات فيه لوهم الناس أن الموضوع مفتوح وفى نفس الوقت لا يمكن وضع أى ردود من قبل أى شخص . وقمت بوضع مداخله لتوضيح نقطه فى غايه الأهميه وقد أوضحتها تماما وأقمت عليه الحجه هو وزميله روك ولكن مصيرها كان الحذف ولم يعد هناك وجود للموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​الموضوع موجود و فادي اعطاك الرابط
و انا لي محاورة اخرى معاه اثبتت فيها ان المسيح هو الله وهو كلي القدرة و لم نره بعدها
تفضل و تأكد
سؤال: هل المسيح كلي العلم.؟​ 


*



الذى يدفعنى إلى قول ذلك أننا نتحدث من عقولنا ونقرأ كثيرا ووضع أى مداخله يستهلك وقتا من الكتابه ووقت أكثر فى التفكير , فلا يعقل بعد ذلك بعد أن نصل لنقطه فاصله أن يقوم الأساتذه بكل بساطه بحذف الردود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​اذا كان تفكيرك و الوقت الذي تستغرقه في التفكير لا يتنج سوى الاساءة لينا فلا مرحب بتفكيرك في اي موضوع

مفهومة و لا صعبة؟

و عجبي!​


----------



## نور الدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*Rock : أتستخف بنا يا رجل : لا حول ولاقوه إلا بالله*

*قله أدب ..... أم قله عقلك وقله حيلتك وضعف ثقافتك وهوان حجتك فلا تجد سبيل سوى حذف المواضيع ووقف العضويه !!!*

*لم أخطأ عندما قلت أنك ضعيف الثقافه يا روك أنت وفادى وأزيد على ذلك أنك تستخف بعقل من يقرأ وفى الحقيقه لاتستخف إلا بنفسك !!!!!!!!!!*

*تعرص روابط وتقول بها إساءه ..........................ثم تحذف رد الأخ الباحث منها !! هل تعتقد أننا أطفال !!! هل تضحك علينا أم على نفسك !!!!!!!!!!!!!أنت تخاف وضع رد الباحث فى المواضيع المذكوره ليس لقله الأدب التى هى من خصائصك الأصيله ولكن لقله حيلتك وفشلك أنت وفادى فى الرد عليها !!!!!!!!!!!*

*عزيزى ضعيف الثقافه قليل الحيله ضعيف الفهم , كان من الممكن أن تحذف السطر الذى تقول أن به قله أدب والذى قمت بعرضه فعلا رغم أنه ليس كذلك لأنه مرتبط بالموضوع كله فقد قال الباحث ذلك إستنتاجا لما كتبه فادى الذى يكتب ويناقض نفسه!!!! *

*ما فعلته يا عبقرى زمانك يا من تستخف بنفسك أنك عرضت السطر الذى تظن أن به إساءه وحذفت باقى المشاركات التى بها ردود عقليه مؤيده بأدله على خيبتك أنت وزميلك العبقرى .*

* لكن بما أنك وزميلك تعتمدون على النقل فقط والقص واللزق على أقصى تقدير من موقع عبدالمسيح بسيط دون فهم ما تنقلوه  , فلاتجدون سوى الحذف الكامل ووقف عضويه من يناقشكم بعقل !!!!!!!*

*واضح جدااااااااااا أن الموضوع ليس قله أدب ...... ولكنه قله الفهم قله الجيله وضعف الثقافه وضعف الحجه من جانبك أنت وزملائك !!!!!!!!!!!أتحداك أن تضع المواضيع ولنناقشها لأثبت لك أنت وزميلك أنكم كاذبون !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*أنت لاتستحق أن ألقى عليك مجرد السلام ........ لأنك كاذب
*


----------



## نور الدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> غريبة​
> مع ان الموضوع موجود...و مفتوح!!!​
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8552*​
> 
> مش هتتعلم تبطل كذب و تدليس؟؟؟​


 

*والأغرب يا كذاب أن مداخلتى محذوفه من الموضوع رغم أننى لم أتجاوز بكلمه واحده !!!!*

*بل وحاولت أكثر من مره وضعها لكن دون فائده ومصيرها كان الحذف الفورى !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الكذب والتدليس من خصائصكم ومن صميم عقيدتكم كما أمركم إلهكم أن مجده يزداد بالكذب *



*والله أنتم مجموعه من الصيع الذين لايملكون دين أو علم أو أخلاق *

*هذا حال من كان الدجال الكذاب عبدالمسيح بسيط هو مثله الأعلى !!!!!*

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل *


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *قله أدب ..... أم قله عقلك وقله حيلتك وضعف ثقافتك وهوان حجتك فلا تجد سبيل سوى حذف المواضيع ووقف العضويه !!!*




انا وضحت سابقا اني احذف الردود المسيئة بالعقيدة المسيئة و ارد على المؤدب
فالمنتدى هذا ملئ بأكثر من 7000 مشاركة تثبت ذلك, حاورت الصغير و الكبير, الجاهل و الفاهم و لم احذف منهم ماداموا يلتزمون بالادب و احذف متى خرجوا عن الادب
و شئ طبيعي انك تقول اني لا استطيع الرد لان ردودك لا تحتوي غير قلة ادب و لما نحذفها تبدي تهيص و تعيط مثل الاطفال



*



لم أخطأ عندما قلت أنك ضعيف الثقافه يا روك أنت وفادى وأزيد على ذلك أنك تستخف بعقل من يقرأ وفى الحقيقه لاتستخف إلا بنفسك !!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
و زعلان ليه؟
انا قلت لك ان اصغر واحد بالمنتدى و تلميذ لكل مسيحي بالمنتدى
و معلوماتي لا شئ مقارنة بأي مسيحي اخر فأنا اخرهم و اصغرهم
يبقى مزعل حالك ليه؟


*



 هل تعتقد أننا أطفال !!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بصراحة طريقة كلامك و اسائتك تدل على ذلك فعلا فلا تلومني بل لم نفسك...




*



لكن بما أنك وزميلك تعتمدون على النقل فقط والقص واللزق على أقصى تقدير من موقع عبدالمسيح بسيط دون فهم ما تنقلوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اولا انا لم انقل من موقع عبد المسيح بسيط 
ولكن ابقى انا لا شئ مقارنة به و بعلمه في الكتاب المقدس
يعني انا صفر مقارنة به




*



أتحداك أن تضع المواضيع ولنناقشها لأثبت لك أنت وزميلك أنكم كاذبون !!!!!!!!!!!!!


أنت لاتستحق أن ألقى عليك مجرد السلام ........ لأنك كاذب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ.

و انا من جهتي اقلك سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع و سلامه يسود قلبك في يوم من الايام بدل الحقد و الكره 

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *الكذب والتدليس من خصائصكم ومن صميم عقيدتكم كما أمركم إلهكم أن مجده يزداد بالكذب *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
غلطت في ما رديتك و لا جرحتك بأي كلمة
لكن تسئ في عقيدتي و بالقائمين على المنتدى  و بالرموز المسيحية و منها عبد المسيح
فأمثالك غير مستحقين ان يدخلوا منتدانا

تم طردك من المنتدى و ليك علي لامسح بمحمدك و قرأنك الارض في حوار الاديان
انتظر و شوف كيف امسح بمحمدك جزمة كل مسيحي بالمنتدى
انتظرني في حوار الاديان


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عايز اشوفك تدخل منتدى ابونا تانى يا قذر​


----------



## kimo14th (12 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *والأغرب يا كذاب أن مداخلتى محذوفه من الموضوع رغم أننى لم أتجاوز بكلمه واحده !!!!*
> 
> *بل وحاولت أكثر من مره وضعها لكن دون فائده ومصيرها كان الحذف الفورى !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 لا واضح فعلا الاخلاق العاليه يا نور الدين 

اخلاق رائعه 

عموما ................. الكلاب تعوى والقافله تسير


----------



## نجم ثاقب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على محبي المسيح
فقط اريد أن استسمحكم بتنويه
أردت أن أجعلكم تتساءلون لو كان المسلمين يريدون ضرا ومعاكسة المسيحية ليس أكثر
ولم يكن ذلك موحى لهم ، أو تؤمنون أن محمدا كتبه ، أو نقله عن راهب ، أو أى اتهام بأنه ليس من عند الله
فلماذا ينكر الصلب الذي فيه ضعف واستسلام المسيح وضربه والباسه تاج شوك ولطمه والبزق في وجهه
ما دمتم تقولون أن محمدا يريد ملكا ومجدا في الأرض ، ألا يساعد ذلك بأن يبرز ضعف المسيح مع عدم تطوعه 
وفي الوقت نفسه يقر الله للمسلمين بأن المسيح قد أنقذه من أعداءه
أي أنكم تقرون الصلب والنيل من يسوع (ولو طوعا منه ) وكان الأولى بمن يعاكس المسيحية دون وحي
لأجل مجده , أن يقر الصلب والمهانه وينكر القيامة
ولكن ما أقر به المسلمين العكس أنكروا الصلب وأيدوا الصعود للسماء
فهل يقر ذلك أى دجال مختلق يريد مجدا لنفسه اللا اذا كان أمينا بنقل الحق من اله حق
أيهما أسهل للمسلمين لكى ينالوا من مجد المسيح لو ألفوا
أن يصلبوا وينكروا القيامة بنفس الوقت ، وهى قمة المعاكسة والتضاد .
أم ينكروا الصلب ويقروا بنجاة المسيح وصعوده
أدع هذا التساؤل لتجيبوه
مع احترامي لكل من يخالفني الرأى لحريته فيما يعتقد .
والسلام ختام


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

نجم ثاقب قال:


> السلام على محبي المسيح
> فقط اريد أن استسمحكم بتنويه
> أردت أن أجعلكم تتساءلون لو كان المسلمين يريدون ضرا ومعاكسة المسيحية ليس أكثر
> ولم يكن ذلك موحى لهم ، أو تؤمنون أن محمدا كتبه ، أو نقله عن راهب ، أو أى اتهام بأنه ليس من عند الله
> ...


 
عزيزي النجم الثاقب, مرحب بك
اولا محمد انكر صلب المسيح لاسباب عديدة و دعني اذكر لك بعضها
صلب المسيح يغلق مسألة الانبياء من بعده و هذا مظر بمحمد و رسالته التي ادعاها
صلب المسيح ينهي قيام اي عقيدة خرى, فالخلاص بالمسيح يجعل الامر سهلا لمؤمنيه غير محتاج لديانات ارضية اخرى
صلب المسيح و قيامته يثبت الوهيته المسيح و هذا ما لا يتمناه محمد

و دعنا مما يقوله محمد, الصلب مدون بالتاريخ, فكيف يتناقض هذا مع ما قاله و ذكره محمد؟

على اي حال هذا القسم للمسيحيات, فرجاءا لا تحرفنا للحديث عن الاسلاميات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## نجم ثاقب (13 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا أيها الزعيم
لا يسعني اللا أن أشكر ردك
ولا عجب بأن يذكر التاريخ الصلب فان القران قال بأنه شبه لهم أنه صلب
ولم يقل أنهم اختلقوه اختلاقا فهناك فرق .
أما من ناحية أن الصلب يضر بدعوة محمد فألا تجد معي أن الذي يضره أكثر أن يبقى المسيح ممجدا في الأرض
فتحرسه الملائكة وترفعه الى مجد السماء
خاصة أن الصلب حضره حضور أكبر من الشاهدين على القيامة
كما أن الذي كان يضره أكثر ذكره أن المسيح أحيى الموتى باذن الله
فلماذا يقر أشياءا أقرب لتوافق الايمان المسيحي ولا يقر أشياءا أخرى
عموما يازعيم
أهلا بحوارك الذي ينم عن أدبك وحسن خلقك
ولن يفسد اختلافنا بالرأي أن نكون نموذجا للحوار الأمثل الذي يمثلنا سفراء خير بما أدبه فيه ديننا
ولك مني السلام
ومرة أخرى شكرا لتواصلك يازعيم


----------



## FRAFERO (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنوع النسخ و اللصق

Fadie


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*لناخد بالدلائل*

عزيزى النجم الثاقب المسيح :
لا نؤمن بالاسلام لانه ببساطه لايوجد دليل واحد فى الانجيل على الاسلام ولوكان فما هى مصلحتنا فى البقاء فى دين المسيح !!!!!!!!!!
 بسم الله القوى .لنبدا الردود:
(1)_ :smil12: اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى ايطاليا عام1280 بمدينه نابولى ايام زحف فيليب الرابع ملك فرنسا صوره الحكم بصلب المسيح مدون فيها الاسباب التى ادت لذلك الحكم واسماء الشهود.
(2)_:smil12: عثر العلماء الالمان فى روما على رساله مرفوعه من بيلاطس البنطى الى طيباريوس قيصر يحكى فيها عن صلب المسيح والحوادث المهمه وقد حفظت فى الفاتيكان وقد اشار اليها الفيلسوف يوستينوس عام 139 م والعلامه ترتليان.عام 199. 
هناك المزيييييييييييد والمزيييييييييييد واكتفى بهذا فى الوقت الحالى.
*وساكمل مابدا واحده واحده

الاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على البشر

                               :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

نجم ثاقب قال:


> أهلا أيها الزعيم
> لا يسعني اللا أن أشكر ردك
> ولا عجب بأن يذكر التاريخ الصلب فان القران قال بأنه شبه لهم أنه صلب
> ولم يقل أنهم اختلقوه اختلاقا فهناك فرق .


 
مرحب بك عزيزي
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, كيف صلب غيره و لم يعرفه لا تلاميذه و لا اهله و لا مريم العذراء و لا اي احد اخر؟
تلاميذ المسيح كانوا شاخصينه و متابعين للاحداث و خاصة مريم العذراء و المريمات, فكيف يصلب غيره و هم لا يعرفوه؟ و من الشخص الذي قام بعد الصلب و الذب دونه التلاميذ بالوحي المقدس؟






> خاصة أن الصلب حضره حضور أكبر من الشاهدين على القيامة


 
كلام سليم, مادامك تذكر القيامة التي دونها تلاميذ المسيح, فمن يكون هذا الشخص الذي صعد الى السماء و كلمهم قبلها و اعلن لهم ان المسيح نفسه؟




> عموما يازعيم
> أهلا بحوارك الذي ينم عن أدبك وحسن خلقك
> ولن يفسد اختلافنا بالرأي أن نكون نموذجا للحوار الأمثل الذي يمثلنا سفراء خير بما أدبه فيه ديننا
> ولك مني السلام
> ومرة أخرى شكرا لتواصلك يازعيم


 
عزيزي, مادامك تحترم عقيدتي و ايماني بالرغم من انك لا تؤمن به فلن اقل ادبي عليك
و لاحظ ان لم اطلب منك ان تحترمني حتى لاني لا اريد احترام لنفسي بل لعقيدتي و ايماني و سأرد لك الاكثر لو اعطيتني ما اريد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نجم ثاقب (13 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي الزعيم
تحية طيبة وبعد
صدقني أنا لا أجاملك
فاني احترم شخصك ..لأنك انسان من خلق الله
واحترم أثر دينك في خلقك ...لأني قرأت العهد الجديد ولم أحكم عليه ككل حكما مطلق
لا أنكر أننا نختلف في عقيدتنا
ولكن لا يمكن لقلب وعقل لمس الخير وعرفه أن لا يأنس بما جاء به العهد الجديد ليهذب نفوس الناس
أحبوا مبغضيكم..باركوا لاعنيكم...هنيئا للرحماء لأنهم يرحمون...
فلا تستغرب أني أراهن على أن بك فيض خير انساني من قوة ايمانك ...
أحاورك مطمئنا ...ليس لأن أدبي معك يجعلني متعشما بأدبك معي
ولكن لأني أعلم ما الذي تعلمته من العهد الجديد فتكون نقى القلب ...تعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملونك...
وردا على ردك
فلا بد أنك تلاحظ بأني لم أقتبس من كلمات القران لأحاورك حتى لا تشعر بأني أفرض موروثي عليك لتسمعه
وامل أيضا أن لا تستشهد بحوارك معي من كلمات الانجيل واحداثه لتجعله حجة ضمن حوارنا
اللا اذا كان استفسار عن شىء غير مفهوم ان أردت ذلك
أو دفاعا عن تنويه
فلا يجوز لي أن أحاججك بما ورد بالقران بان محمد صعد الى السماء والتقى عيسى
أبسط شىء تجيبني به , وما أدراني أن ذلك حدث
كذلك أنت
أنا لا أقصد أن أحكمك في حوارنا
بقدر أنه اقتراح لكي لا نقحم بعضنا فيما نعتقد
واجابة على سؤالك اذا أنتم تقرون بقدرة الله ليتجسد
فلماذا يكون صعبا أن تقروا قدرته ليجسد شخصا اخر بشكل وصوت يسوع , ويرفع يسوع الناصري.
وان ما يجعلني اميل بأن الله أراد أن يظن الجميع أن المصلوب هو يسوع
أنه أول ما ظهر كان متخفيا , حيث ظنته مريم المجدلية أنه البستاني
وأنه كان يأتي لتلاميذه سرا , ويواعدهم في أماكن مختلفة بعيدا عن أعين العموم .
فبالله عليك
لو أن يسوع جاء ليصلب (ليتم كل شىء) و(تم كل شىء)
وقام من بين الأموات , حيث كسر قيد الموت ليهب الحياة الأبدية للجميع
وبالأصل كان قد صلب لأجل جميع الأمم
فلماذا لم يظهر لجميع الأمم ، لماذا خص من يثق بهم فقط ليروا قيامته ؟؟؟!!!
لماذا لم يقم الحجة على من صلبوه
وعلى من عادوه
 وعلى من لم يؤمنوا به ؟؟؟
أليس هم الأحوج لنعمة الخلاص واكتمال الايمان
أليس ما عمله عمله لأجلهم
أليس لو فعل لأقر اليهود الذين لم يوافقوه بايمانهم وبالتاريخ أن يسوع المصلوب قام
ان التخفي بعد اتمام التضحية والالام والموت
واقتصاره على اعلان ذلك لأناس معينيين
دليل أنه كان يريد غير هؤلاء أن يظللوا واهمين بأن المصلوب هو يسوع ويصعد هو للسماء
فأيهما أسهل لخلاص الاخرين الذين تخفى عنهم ولم ينالوا نعمة رؤيته ودليل (قيامته)
أن يروه حقا فيؤمنوا بعد العداء
أم أن يقول لأناس معينيين (التلاميذ) اذهبوا واكرزوا
فاذا كان هو لم يؤمن بالمسيح وهو أمامه يعمل المعجزات
هل سيصدق من غيره (بعد أن رأى المسيح يصلب)أن المسيح قام لأنهم رأوه
فاذا كنتم تؤمنون بأن توما عندما سمع بقيامة المسيح قال لا أؤمن حتي أرى اثار المسامير في يده
وهو التلميذ , فكيف سيصدق من حرم رؤيته أصلا؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
ان التخفي اللا عن قلة يدعم بأن المسيح يريد أن يظن الجميع أنه المصلوب وأنه لم ينجو .
أما نحن المسلمين فلم يرد لنا تفاصيل لما بعد التشبيه وقت الصلب ورفعه ونجاته منهم .
فلذلك لا يمكن أن تحاججني بتفاصيل لديك
سوى اني عندما تصفحت وقرأت الأناجيل وجدت أنها تتكلم عن اصرار يسوع على التخفي بتلك الفترة .
عموما يا زعيم
لاحظ بأني أحب حوار العقل
والمقارنات
سررت بتواصلك
ان تمسك كل انسان بدينه شىء طبيعي
وان الحوار بأصول وأدب هو احترام واستماع لرأى الاخر
وقلة الأدب هي نضح مما في الاناء
ألم يرد بايمانكم أنه من فيض القلب ينطق اللسان . ما أجمل هذا الكلام
أتمنى أن يحرسك الله
والسلام ختام


----------



## Fadie (14 ديسمبر 2006)

> فلماذا يكون صعبا أن تقروا قدرته ليجسد شخصا اخر بشكل وصوت يسوع , ويرفع يسوع الناصري.


 
لا نقر بهذا لأن هذا لم يحدث



> أنه أول ما ظهر كان متخفيا , حيث ظنته مريم المجدلية أنه البستاني
> وأنه كان يأتي لتلاميذه سرا , ويواعدهم في أماكن مختلفة بعيدا عن أعين العموم .
> فبالله عليك
> لو أن يسوع جاء ليصلب (ليتم كل شىء) و(تم كل شىء)
> ...


 
يسوع المسيح ظهر لأكثر من 500 فرد بعد قيامته



> فأيهما أسهل لخلاص الاخرين الذين تخفى عنهم ولم ينالوا نعمة رؤيته ودليل (قيامته)
> أن يروه حقا فيؤمنوا بعد العداء


 
هل لو كانوا رأوه قائم من الاموات كانوا سيصدقون؟؟؟

يسوع المسيح الذى من الناصرة اجاب عن ذلك فى احد أمثلته

لوقا الاصحاح 16
19 كان انسان غني وكان يلبس الارجوان والبز وهو يتنعم كل يوم مترفها.20 وكان مسكين اسمه لعازر الذي طرح عند بابه مضروبا بالقروح.21 ويشتهي ان يشبع من الفتات الساقط من مائدة الغني.بل كانت الكلاب تأتي وتلحس قروحه.22 فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم.ومات الغني ايضا ودفن.23 فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه.24 فنادى وقال يا ابي ابراهيم ارحمني وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرّد لساني لاني معذب في هذا اللهيب.25 فقال ابراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا.والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.26 وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا.27 فقال اسألك اذا يا ابت ان ترسله الى بيت ابي.28 لان لي خمسة اخوة.حتى يشهد لهم لكي لا يأتوا هم ايضا الى موضع العذاب هذا.29 قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم.30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون.31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون

لقد بين المسيح فى هذا المثل انه حتى لو قام ميت من الاموات لن يصدقوا ابدا ان لم يصدقوا ما سمعوا من موسى و الانبياء



> دليل أنه كان يريد غير هؤلاء أن يظللوا واهمين بأن المصلوب هو يسوع ويصعد هو للسماء
> فأيهما أسهل لخلاص الاخرين الذين تخفى عنهم ولم ينالوا نعمة رؤيته ودليل (قيامته)
> أن يروه حقا فيؤمنوا بعد العداء
> أم أن يقول لأناس معينيين (التلاميذ) اذهبوا واكرزوا
> ...


 
ما رأيك اذن نأخذ الادلة التاريخية حول صلب المسيح من عدمه للنهى هذا الجدال؟؟؟

ضع انت أدلتك التاريخية على صلب المسيح من عدمه و سنضع نحن أدلتنا

ما رأيك؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (14 ديسمبر 2006)

إلي كل من يناقش في هذا الحوار أشكركم بأنكم تناقشون في منتهي الهدوء و الأدب و هذا هو المطلوب " الحوار و ليس السباب " و أرجو الموافقة منكم علي الإشتراك في هذا الحوار

و شكرا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## diaa (2 مارس 2007)

التفسيرات المكتوبه محتاجة الى ناس تريد الفهم لا المجادلة


----------



## andrawis (8 مارس 2007)

ده موضوع صعب عليك استيعابه يا حبيبي حاول تفتح عقلك وفكر واساءل بطريقة مهذب مش علشان تؤمن بل انسان عايز يعرف الصح فين وقبل اي شئ اطلب المساعدة من ربنا


----------



## andrawis (8 مارس 2007)

*andrawisk@gmail.com*

ده موضوع صعب عليك استيعابه يا حبيبي حاول تفتح عقلك وفكر واساءل بطريقة مهذب مش علشان تؤمن بل انسان عايز يعرف الصح فين وقبل اي شئ اطلب المساعدة من ربنا


----------



## darsh2020 (8 مارس 2007)

يا ولاد انتم اسكتو :yaka:


----------



## shell8120 (10 مارس 2007)

انتظر و شوف كيف امسح بمحمدك جزمة كل مسيحي بالمنتدى
انتظرني في حوار الاديان 
[/QUOTE]
أرجو من الاخ الزعيم احترام  النبي محمد ..والاعتدار و حدف هدا الرد .+ادا  اردت ان تسب فسب من سبك لا النبي محمد عليه السلا م للانه ليس نبي الاخ نور فقط لالا فهو نبي مليار مسلم و اتمنئ احترامهم فقط كما نحترم عيسئ عليه السلام 
واسف 
سلام الرب عليكم


----------



## jojo21 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

اخي العزيز اذا نقول ان من صفات القاضي العدل والرحمة ولكن بشرط إلا تطغي واحدة علي الاخري بمعني ان العدل والرحمة متساويان
فمابالك بالله 
يسوع المسيح من صفاته الحب والتسامح والغفران والعدل والرحمة
فهو من مقدوره واستطاعته ان يهلك الاشرار ولكن لم يفعل لان ذلك ضد تعاليمه ومحبته ورسالته لانه جاء لينقذ ويخلص كل من قد هلك
وتكون له الحياة وليس الهلاك
:yaka:


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

مع اني درست الثالوث جيداً لكني اريد ان اعرف المزيد عن الامر مما كتب في هذا المنتدى فهل بامكانكم ان ترشدوني الى رابط جدي يشرح الموضوع بصورة جيدة.
وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



Enki قال:


> مع اني درست الثالوث جيداً لكني اريد ان اعرف المزيد عن الامر مما كتب في هذا المنتدى فهل بامكانكم ان ترشدوني الى رابط جدي يشرح الموضوع بصورة جيدة.
> وشكراً مقدماً


 
سنقوم عن قريب برفع كتب خاصة بالثالوث, فيمكن تصفحها على الموقع وقت اضافتها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



Fadie قال:


> لا نقر بهذا لأن هذا لم يحدث
> 
> يسوع المسيح ظهر لأكثر من 500 فرد بعد قيامته
> 
> هل لو كانوا رأوه قائم من الاموات كانوا سيصدقون؟؟؟




احب اضيف بعد اذنكم رد صغير على كلام الاخ الحبيب المثقف الواعى فادى ان الصلب حدث امام جمع كثير جدا منهم قادة اليهود و الرومان و كل الناس اللى مكانتش مؤمنة بان المسيح هو الله المتجسد فانكار الصلب خرافة اسلامية تمام مثل كره الشيطان حقيقة الصلب لان الفداء تم غصب عنه و عن كل قوى الشرير

بالنسبة للقيامة المسيح اظهر ذاته بس للناس اللى كانوا مؤمنين برسالته و مراحش بقى لقيافا ولا لقادة اليهود يقولهم شفتوا بقى انا قمت اهه لان زى ما قال استاذنا فاذى دا حتى لو رجع الناس من الجحيم يحذروا الغير مؤمنين مش هيصدقوا و نفس الكلام دلوقتى العذراء مريم ظهرت و انكرها الغير مومنين و مش هيآمنوا

يبقى القيامة بعكس الصلب دى هبة او عطية او مكافأة للمؤمن اللى آمن بعذاب المسيح لاجله و تعذب مشاعره معاه مثل مريم المجدلية و الرسل فكانت المكافأة هى رؤية الرب المنتصر عطية من الله للمؤمنين بيه بعكس الصلب اللى كان قدام العالم كله


----------



## jojo21 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*اختي دودي احي فيك ايمانك وشجاعة
اخوتي (عربي،المحترف،بنوتة مشاغبة،جورج)
أولاً عيب علي اي انسان كان ان يستعير اسم مش اسمه وخاصةلو كان غير دينه ولا داعي ان اقول معني هذا ايه لاني مؤدب
ما رايكم ان كان القران يذكر ان عيسي ابن مريم(يسوع المسيح) انه كلمة الله
في صورة ال عمران الاية 44
" اذ قالت الملائكة يامريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسي ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا ةالاخرة ومن المقربين "
ما معني ان المسيح كلمة الله اذن ؟
وفي سورة مريم الاية 16
"فاتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فارسلنا اليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً 
ايضا الله يبشر مريم انها ستحبل بعيسي ولكن
هذا المولود غير عادي 
1-بدون زرع بشر والقرآن صريح في ذلك 
2-ايضا القرآن يذكر ان المولود ( عيسي ) هو كلمته ، وايضا يذكر انه روحه ( اي روح الله )
وهذا مذكور بالايتان السابقتان فسؤالي اذن لكم 
شخص كلمة الله يكون وفي نفس الوقت هو روح الله صار بشرا كما في الايتان مش من عندي معني ذلك ايه اذن غير انه هو الله ذاته اذا كان هو روح الله فياريت حد يجوبني

لسة ماخلصتش بعد
اما موضوع الصلب بجانب الادلة المادي التي ذكرتها اختي دودي 
يوجد ايضا ايات بينات من القرآن وياريت حد يرد عليها مثل
سورة ال عمران الاية 54
" اذ قال الله يا عيسي اني متوفيك ورافعك الي من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا والي يوم القيامة ثم مرجعكم فاحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون "
فما معني متوفيك اذن 
في المعجم الوجيز معناها ان شخص توفي بالفعل والشخص الاخر شاهد علي ذلك وهي كلمة درجه بين الناس عندما يموت شخص يقول المنادي توفي الي رحمة الله تعالي
فاذا كنا جميعا نشهد ونصدق ان الله صادق امين لايكذب فلماذا تشهدون في هذه الاسة انه كذاب وغير صادق عندما تنكرون ان عيسي قد مات اذا كان الله عز وجل يشهد بذلك فما ردكم اذن اذا كان كتابكم يشهد علي كذبكم اذن
ويؤكد ذلك ايضا الله بنفسه ثانيةً في سورة مريم الاية14 
" وسلم عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حياً "
الله يؤكد شهادته وشهادته واضحة مثل نور الشمس اذ يقول يوم يموت يعني في موت ولا الله بيكذب مرة اخرة اذا كان بيقول ويشهد بحاجة مش حتحصل ولا الله لايعلم الغيب اذا كان عيسي لم يمت فما ردكم ، مش بس كدة الله بيقول حاجة خطيرة يوم يبعث حياً داه مين عيسي معني الكلام ذي ما حيموت ذي ما ايضا سيقوم لكي يبعث حياً
داه الله اللي بيتكلم مش انا والاية صريحة مش محتاجة حتى ادني تفسير ولا ذكاء فما ردكم 
وعلي فكرة قبل ان تقولوا ان الاية قيلت علي يحيا ففي نفس السورة سورة مريم الاية32 يؤكد نفس الكلام عيسي فيقول
" والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حياً "
ويوجد شواهد اذكر
اما بخصوص الانجيل المقدس ومصدقيته فالعهد القديم هو التوراة ففي سورة المائدة الاية 42 ،43 يقول
" وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ثم يتولون من بعد ذلك وما اولئك بالمؤمنين ، إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدي ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا باياتي ثمنا قليلا ومن لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فاولئك هم الكافرون "
وايضا علي الانجيل المفدس يقول في نفس السورة سورةالمائدة الاية 45 ،46
" وقفينا علي اثرهم بعيسي ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وإتينه الانجيل فيه هدي ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدي وموعظة للمتقين ، وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فاولئك هم الفاسقون "
فما معني ذلك اذن ان التوراة صحيحة ويجب علي المؤمنين تصديقها والحكم بها علي اليهود ، ويقول ايضا ان الانجيل الذي جاء علي يدي عيسي هو مصدق للتوراة ومكملها اذن وايضا يجب علي المؤمنين الحكم به علي المسيحين وليس الشريعة الاسلامية لان الذي لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فهم الكافرون والفاسقون 
وايضا يذكر في نفس السورة سورة المائدة الاية 109
" اذ قال الله يا عيسي ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلي والدتك اذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً واذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والانجيل واذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير باذني فتنفغ فيها فتكون طيرا باذني وتبرئ الاكمة والابرص باذني واذ تخرج الموتي باذني واذ كففت بني اسرائيل عنك اذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم ان هذا الا سحر مبين "
الله يرجع ويشهد للتوراة ( العهد القديم ) والانجيل ( العهد الجديد ) اذ علمهم لعيسي وهو في المهد أي وهو جنين يعني لسة متولدش فما معني هذا الكلام اذن 
اذا كان القرآن كما تقولون منزل من الله والانجيل محرف كما تقولون فلماذا اذن الله لم يعلم عيسي في المهد القرآن اذا كان القرآن منزل منه ؟
ولا معني هذا ان التوراة والانجيل هم من عند الله منزلين وان القرآن من قبل شخص يدعي محمد ؟
ولا تزعلوا مني لاني عايو افهم وداه من حقي ايضا لماذا لم يعلم الله عيسي القرآن اذا كان القرآن عند الله وانزله علي محمد اذا كان صدق منزل من الله ؟ ياريت حد يجاوبني
ايضا الله يذكر الروح القدس الذي تنكرونه انتم المسلمين فما هو اذن الروح القدس هذا الذي يتحدث عنه الله ويرسله لمريم والآن يقول الروح القدس فما هو الروح القدس؟
مش هقبل اجابة معرفش لان اذا كنت ماتعرفش فمتتكلمش لان كل سؤال هتقول معرفش! والجاهل الغير عارف لاداعي لمناقشته الجاهلة اذا كان الكلام بين ايديه ويقول لا .
ايضا اجابة مش هو داه روح الله الروح القدس الذي نؤمن به احنا المسيحين ايضا هذه الاجابة لا اقبلها لانها ناقصة لانك مقولتش هو مين اذن اذا كان مش هو الروح القدس اي روح الله 
فمن يكون اذن ياريت حد يتكرم ويتفضل يجاوب علي اسئلتي :yaka: *


----------



## ahmedsaber (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

ياعم فسرها زى ما عقلك موضحللك والله لو كان عيسى اله وحدثت عمليه الفداء فلماذا لم تنتهى الحياه لماذا خلقت النار لماذا لم يمسح اليهود من على وجه الارض اشهدوا انه لا الله الا الله


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> ياعم فسرها زى ما عقلك موضحللك والله لو كان عيسى اله وحدثت عمليه الفداء فلماذا لم تنتهى الحياه لماذا خلقت النار لماذا لم يمسح اليهود من على وجه الارض اشهدوا انه لا الله الا الله


 

لماذا تنتهي الحياة بالفداء؟ اي منطق هذا؟


----------



## محب الرسل (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم   يا مسيحيون كيف تعبدون آله ياكل ويشرب وينام  ولا يمك من الامر شيء  بل لم يستطيع ان يدفع عن نفسه الموت


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم يا مسيحيون كيف تعبدون آله ياكل ويشرب وينام ولا يمك من الامر شيء بل لم يستطيع ان يدفع عن نفسه الموت


 
من كذب عليك و قال لك ان ننعبد هكذا اله؟ أين دليلك؟

بس يا ريت ما تطلع الدليل قالولو...


----------



## محب الرسل (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

سؤالي لكم كيف يكون اله  وله ام


----------



## Basilius (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم يا مسيحيون كيف تعبدون آله ياكل ويشرب وينام ولا يمك من الامر شيء بل لم يستطيع ان يدفع عن نفسه الموت


 


*بقى احنا برضة اللي جهلة يا امة الذباب و بول البعير و العين الحمئة وامة سائل الاورجاسم اللذي يشبة الاخوال ؟؟؟
احنا برضة ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين الباشا عالم مسيحيات و عالم لاهوتيات عشان تتكلم بكل الثقة دي ؟
فاهم يعني في الاهوت و المسيحية ?
مع ذلك مشاركتك اقل من الساذجة 
انت فاهم اصلا حاجة عشان تتكلم بطريقتك الغبية دي ؟ *
*اللة لا ياكل ولا يشرب ولا ينام لانة سرمد ابدي غير محدود لاهوتا غير بشريا 
فالاب سرمد و الابن سرمد و الروح القدس سرمد ولكنهم سرمد واحد وليسوا ثلاثة 
و الاب ازلي و الابن ازلي  و الروح القدس ازلي 
و الثلاثة منذ الازل 
وهو اللة الازلي 
فاللة لا يحدة مكان ولا زمان 
وقادر على كل شيئا *
*ولا يحتاج للطعام و الشراب 
اما ما تقولة عن ان لاهوت اللة ذاتة ياكل و يشرب فانت خاطىء 
وما تقولة عن انة لا يستطيع ان يدافع عن نفسة فانت خاطىء فهو كلي القدرة و المعرفة و الابن من نفس قوة الاب لانة من نفس جوهرة الالهي 
لانة واحد مع الاب في الجوهر 
وهنا دليل على ان مشيئة الابن لا تختلف عن مشيئة الاب لان  واحد مع الاب في الجوهر 
فهنا دلالة واضحة على ان الابن لا يمكن ان يفعل شيئا ضد ارادة الاب 
لان الابن و الاب واحد *
*فاللة ليس محدودا و ليس بشرا بل تجسد 

فاللة لا يراة احدا و غير محدود كما يقول علم اللاهوت و كما يقول الكتاب " لا احد راى الاب " 
بل راينا اللة الظاهر في الجسد " عظيم هو سر التقوي اللة ظهر في الجسد " 
فقد تجسد الابن الكلمة في جسدا بشريا عاديا 
وهنا عندما نقول ان اللة ظهر في الجسد معناها ايضا ان الابن هو اللة 
فهذا الجسد كان جسدا عاديا ياكل و يشرب و ينام لكي يكون مساوي لجنس البشر ناسوتيا ما خلا الخطية وحدها 
وكان متحد باللاهوت اللذي لا ياكل و لا ينام يا فهمان 
وفي اتحادة لم تطغي طبيعة على اخرى ولم تمتزج طبيعة باخرى 
وفي نفس الوقت كان يملىء الكون كاملا واحدا في تثليث 
فالاب غير محدود و الكلمة غير محدود و الروح غير محدود لان اللة غير محدود 
ولا ياكل ولا يشرب 
وليس معنى ان اللة يوجد في مكان بكاملة او ان يتجسد في جسد انة غير موجود في كل مكان 
حاشا *


*اما بقى الالة اللذي لذاتة ولاهوتة جسدا و يد و زراع و ارجل و لة اطيط للعرش و يحدة العرش فهو الة الاسلام 
لان ذاتة محدودة كما يقول الاسلام 
وسيكشف عن ساقة يوو القيامة 
فهل للاهوت اللة ساق بما انكم لا تؤمنوا بالتجسد ؟ *

*ياريت تبقى فاهم الاول قبل ما تتكلم بجهل و قلة ادب*


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا اخوانى انا عايز اعرف المسيحيه بالنسبلكم ايه لان انتم بدافعم اكن احنا عايزين نشوهها وخلاص زي ما انت عايزنى ابقى مسيحى انا عايزك تبقى مسلم عشان بحبك وخايف عليك لذللك ارجو ان نجيب على الاسئله بوضوع حتى يتبين لنا الحق كيف للمسيح ان ياكل ويشرب انا اذا كنت مسيحيا لم اكن لاتصور الهى ياكل ويشرب وينام ويتالم ويقضى حاجته مثل البشر


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> يا اخوانى انا عايز اعرف المسيحيه بالنسبلكم ايه لان انتم بدافعم اكن احنا عايزين نشوهها وخلاص زي ما انت عايزنى ابقى مسيحى انا عايزك تبقى مسلم عشان بحبك وخايف عليك لذللك ارجو ان نجيب على الاسئله بوضوع حتى يتبين لنا الحق كيف للمسيح ان ياكل ويشرب انا اذا كنت مسيحيا لم اكن لاتصور الهى ياكل ويشرب وينام ويتالم ويقضى حاجته مثل البشر



_هو حضرتك ما بتقراش المداخلات السابقة ولا اية ؟_


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

ليه يعنى اولا انا مش شرط اقرا المداخلات لان دى هيه اسئلتى اللى انا عايز اعرفها منك ويا ريت تفدنى


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> ليه يعنى اولا انا مش شرط اقرا المداخلات لان دى هيه اسئلتى اللى انا عايز اعرفها منك ويا ريت تفدنى



*لا 
ماهو حضرتك مش هتيجي بعد المداخلة مباشرة و تسئل سؤال متجاوب علية او على الاقل تكلمنا فيةو تناولناة ووضحنا نظريتنا و اعتقادنا  في نفس الصفحة ... يعني مش هتتعب 
وطبعا دة مش اسلوب باحث *


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا خى ان مش مقتنع بالكلام اللى مكتوب وعايز اكلمك انتا عشان افهم وبعدين اتعب معايا شويه عشان تجزى ولا ايه


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*اية النقاط اللي حضرتك مش مقتنع بيها تحديدا 

ورجاء لاخر مرة   اقرا لاني لست ملزم بالاعادة او من يكتب ليس ملزم بالاعادة فالكلام مكتوب و موجود *


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

انا مش مقتنع بالرد على الاسئله بانه كلام مفيش عليه دليل مع انه واضح وعلى العموم يا اخى والله ما اريد ان اضلك ولكن حبا فيك هل اذا كان الله يريد ان يقدم فداء فمن الاولى ان تقوموا انتم بعمليه الصلب لا اليهود بهذه الطريقه التى اوضحت انه عاجز عن المواجهه


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

مثال اذد اراد اب ان يقدم لابنه كبده فهل يجعل اناسا يقومون بضربه وجعله يعطى الكبد لابنه غصباام يذهب من نفسه الى المستشفى ليوم بالتبرع لابنه


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> مثال اذد اراد اب ان يقدم لابنه كبده فهل يجعل اناسا يقومون بضربه وجعله يعطى الكبد لابنه غصباام يذهب من نفسه الى المستشفى ليوم بالتبرع لابنه



*يا عزيزي من الواضح انك تتكلم عن مبدا الفداء 
نحن نتكلم هنا عن المسيح كونة الها و التجسد 
للمرة الثالثة " من فضلك اقرا " 
لا تدخل في موضوع فجاة ولا تقرا ما كتب فيةوتتكلم و تريد ان تعييد الكرة 
يا سيدي الفاضل من فضلك اقرا الموضوع من اولة ممكن تلاقي اجابات لاسئلتك و اذا اردت ان تتناقش بناءا على الاجابات او لديك اسئلة غير مجاب عليها من خلال سياق الحديث فمرحبا بك 


من فضلك رجاء محبة 
انت جديد في المنتدى .... فياريت تتصفح المواضيع و تقرا 
لانة هذة الطريقة ليست طريقة بحث 
ستجد مواضيع كثيرة تتحدث عن الايمان المسيحي و تشرحة 
و اذا كان هناك نقاط في خاطرك لم نتعرض لها فمرحبا باسئلتك 
واذا لم تفهم نقاط معينة فمرحبا بك ايضا 
ولكن ياريت تقرا اي موضوع من اولة رجاءا 
شكرا لادبك 
سلام  ونعمة *


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

بس بقوللك ايه احنا هنا مش عشان نتقيد بموضوع معين انا فى حاجه فى خاطرى وقولتهالك تقولى مش هجوبك عليها عشان ده مش الموضوع دى مش طريقه افاده يا اخى لذللك ارجوك ان تفيدنى فى المره القادمه


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

وبعدين لو انتا اقنعتنى بامر فالبقيه قادمه بلا محاله فلا تبخل عليا والا فانت لا تملك الجواب


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

بمناسبه موضوع الصلب الم يكن من الاولى ان يقوم النصارى بصلبه بدلا من اليهود فمثلا اذا اراد اب ان يتبرع لابنه بكليته فهل ينتظر حتى ياتى ناسا ويقومون باخذه غصبا حتى يتبرع لابنه ام سيذهب مع اهله الى المستشفى ليتبرع لابنه دون ضغط من احد


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

وتدبروا يا اولى الالباب


----------



## محب الرسل (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يالسخافة عقولكم يا نصارى  كيف يكون ثلاثة في شكل واحد


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يالسخافة عقولكم يا نصارى  كيف يكون ثلاثة في شكل واحد



*مثلما تكون انت ذات وعقل وروح وفى النهاية انت انسان واحد
ارأيت الان من الذين عقولهم سخيفة وقاصرة؟*


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يالسخافة عقولكم يا نصارى  كيف يكون ثلاثة في شكل واحد



*يا سليط اللسان 
من السخيف فينا ومن الجاهل و اللذي يبين جهلة بكل غباء فينا 
لا تقرا ولا تفهم و تاتي لتتكلم كلام سخيف مثلك 
احترم نفسك و تناقش بالعقل بدل الهبل بتاعك دة *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يالسخافة عقولكم يا نصارى  كيف يكون ثلاثة في شكل واحد



*ده رد فعل طبيعى يامسلم يازبلاوى معلش ياحبى اشرب كوبايه ببي بعير على كام جناح دبانه على كام تمرايه وانت تكون تمام :2: :2: :2: ​*


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> يالسخافة عقولكم يا نصارى كيف يكون ثلاثة في شكل واحد


 
هل هي هذه لغة حوار؟ يا اخ حاول تراجع نفسك قبل ما تضع اي مشاركة تسئ لنفسك قبل غيرك

هنا نناقش بأحترام و منطق و دليل, و للاسف كلها غير متوفرة عندك...


----------



## محب الرسل (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

بصراحة انا اعتذر لك جميعا لما بدر مني (صح ان الاسلام يامرنا بالاخلاق مع اي شخص كان وكان اشد الاعداء.ارجو منكم ان تقبلو مني اعتذاري  ولو في هناك اي حوار انا مستعد وبشرط هو ان كل واحد منا  يحترم الاخر  .واشكر الزعيم الذي بدر منه كلام طيب


----------



## محب الرسل (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

لماذا انتم لاتتحلو بالصدق في مواضيعاتكم لقد وضعت موضوع رائع  وكان هناك ردود منكم وطلبتم مني الدليل فاعطيتكم الدليل ولكن فوجئت انه لايمكن دخولي مرة اخرى  هل خفتم مني (محب الرسل، ليس لديك الصلاحية الكافية للدخول لهذه الصفحة، قد يكون سبب ذلك أحد هذه الأسباب:

عضويتك لا تملك الصلاحيات الكافيه للدخول لهذه الصفحة. 
عضويتك عضوية جديدة لا تملك الصلاحية لانزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم, تحتاج عدد معين من المشاركات حتى تكسب صلاحية انزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم 
ربما كنت تحاول تعديل مشاركة غيرك. 
ربما كنت تحاول الدخول إلى وظائف المشرفين. 
ربما قام المشرف العام بإيقاف عضويتك، أو ربما عضويتك تنتظر التفعيل!


----------



## ahmedsaber (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا روك انتا لسه ماتاسفتش ليه وانا مستنى الايميل بتاعك وعلى فكره انا شفت فى البلد بتاعتنا شجره مكتوب عليها لا الله الا الله والله مافى حد كاتبها انا بفهم يعنى ولكن من عمل الله سبحان الله ارجو منك ات تخبرنى با سلوب علمى ما معنى هذا ارجوك يا روك وشكرا


----------



## ahmedsaber (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يشرح الموضوع بصورة جيدة.
وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## Christian Knight (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> يا روك انتا لسه ماتاسفتش ليه وانا مستنى الايميل بتاعك وعلى فكره انا شفت فى البلد بتاعتنا شجره مكتوب عليها لا الله الا الله والله مافى حد كاتبها انا بفهم يعنى ولكن من عمل الله سبحان الله ارجو منك ات تخبرنى با سلوب علمى ما معنى هذا ارجوك يا روك وشكرا



*وما الذى يجعلنا نصدق كلامك؟؟
ثم لماذا دايما لما بتخترعوا حكاية زى دى او لما بتعملوا صورة بتكون الكتابة اللى على الشجرة بالعربى؟ يعنى ليه عمرنا مثلا ما سمعنا شجرة مكتوب عليها لا اله الا الله بالانجليزى؟ الا يثبت ذلك ان هذه القصص من تأليف المسلمين الذين يزعمون ان الله ينزل كلامه بالعربية؟
وبعدين حتى لو افترضنا جدلا صحة كلامك فنحن بالفعل نؤمن انه لا اله الا الله يعنى لم تأتنا بجديد.
ثم وان قلنا لك اننا رأينا باعيننا معجزات تحدث فى الكنائس باسم المسيح وبشفاعة قديسيه فهل ستصدقنا وتعتنق المسيحية؟
*


----------



## hadehuda (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

طب مين خلق سيدنا ادم والانبياء التي قبل النبي عيسى عليه السلام ماينولد ومين خلق السيده مريم


----------



## Christian Knight (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



hadehuda قال:


> طب مين خلق سيدنا ادم والانبياء التي قبل النبي عيسى عليه السلام ماينولد ومين خلق السيده مريم



*السيد المسيح لان السيد المسيح موجود منذ الازل بصفته الله وليس منذ تجسده فقط*


----------



## ahmedsaber (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا اخى انا بشر ولن اقوم باختراع اشياء تضرنى وتخدعنى من اجل ان اثبت شيئا فالمهم عندى ان ادخل الجنهولكن والله هذا حقيقى ولا اخدعك وفكر لماذا لا يكتب لا اله الا الثالوث ان الله يبين لنا الحق ونحن علينا الاختيار فاحسن الاختيار وبماذا تفسر رؤيه المسلمين للرسول فى المنام  ليس كلهم ولكن المؤمنين


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قبل ما ادخل فى الموضوع
> 
> ...




ممكن حد يفسر لى ما سبب حذف هذا الموضوع 

لو عندة الشجاعة يقول ويرد على السؤال


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*سبحان الله يا عزيزي محمد باشا انت شايل موضوعك دا وداير بيه على كل اقسام المنتدى !!
منته طرحتو في اكتر من مكان وجاوبناك عليه يا عزيزي 
والا هي الحكاية مجرد اعتراضات واحتجاجات *


----------



## محب الرسل (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

اخي المسلم هؤلاء لايفهمون شيء من حقيقة الكون وحقيقة الله


----------



## محب الرسل (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

سلام الله على المسيح النبي الذي احببناه


----------



## الكرمة (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

بداية مشكور على السوأل وثانيا السيد المسيحومثلما تقول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم ولد ولادة عجيبة وعمل العديد من العجائب فالعمي يبصرون والعرج يمشون واقام العديد من الاموات من القبورفي حياته والمرضى يشفون والكثير من الشهادات في الكتاب المقدس أضافة الى موته وقيامته بعد ايام ثلاثمن بين الاموات وعلمه بكل الامور التي تدور في فكر يهوذا الخائن الذي اسلمه لليهود هذه كلها دلائل على الوهيته وثالثا الكتاب المقدس لدينا بعهديه القديم والجديد العهد القديم الذي كتب قبل ولادة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والتي بشرتنا بمجيئه فأتى للعالم ليخلصنا من ابليس وجبروته والعهد الجديد الذي كتبه الرسل يبين حياته وموته وقيامته وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> يا اخى انا بشر ولن اقوم باختراع اشياء تضرنى وتخدعنى من اجل ان اثبت شيئا فالمهم عندى ان ادخل الجنه



*وذلك ينفى زعم التحريف, شكرا جزيلا
*


ahmedsaber قال:


> فكر لماذا لا يكتب لا اله الا الثالوث


*ومين قال اصلا اننا صدقناك عندما ادعيت ان هناك شجرة مكتوب عليها ذلك؟
ثم حتى لو افترضنا صحة كلامك جدلا افلا تعلم ان الثالوث هو الله؟
ولماذا لم تجب على سؤالى عندما سالتك لماذا لا تكون الكتابة بالانجليزية؟
*



ahmedsaber قال:


> ان الله يبين لنا الحق ونحن علينا الاختيار فاحسن الاختيار


*هذا ما قمنا به بالفعل, فلماذا لم تحسن انت الاختيار؟*


ahmedsaber قال:


> وبماذا تفسر رؤيه المسلمين للرسول فى المنام  ليس كلهم ولكن المؤمنين



*مين اللى ضحك عليك وقالك انه شاف محمد فى المنام؟
وهل يعقل ايضا ان يظهر للناس فى المنام وهو فى الجحيم؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم وان قلت لك ان الاف الناس شهدت ظهورات السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والقديسين فى الكنائس فهل ستعتبر ذلك دليلا كافيا على صحة المسيحية؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



محب الرسل قال:


> اخي المسلم هؤلاء لايفهمون شيء من حقيقة الكون وحقيقة الله



*طب ما تفهمها انت لنا يا اعلم العلماء, ولا انت فالح بس تتهجم على العقيدة المسيحية؟*


----------



## kalati79 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *بقى احنا برضة اللي جهلة يا امة الذباب و بول البعير و العين الحمئة وامة سائل الاورجاسم اللذي يشبة الاخوال ؟؟؟
> احنا برضة ؟؟؟*
> *وبعدين الباشا عالم مسيحيات و عالم لاهوتيات عشان تتكلم بكل الثقة دي ؟
> فاهم يعني في الاهوت و المسيحية ?
> ...



الم يجد الاه اي جسد يحل فيه الا جسد يادل و يدهب للمرحاض و ينام و يموت و يصلب مع ان المصلوب ملعون حسب التوراة


----------



## bopp (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

يا ايها المسيحيون عاوز واحد يجاوبنى على سؤالى فى كلمة واحدة فقط
هل المسيح وهو على الارض كان الة ام بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو سمحتوا عاوز الرد فى كلمة واحدة بدون شرح واتهامات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedsaber (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*يا رب ارحمنا من الغباء الاسلامى

الموضوع مكرر وتم الرد عليه عشرات المرات قبلا وراجع الروابط التالية
انجيل برنابا شهادة زور
http://www.investigateislam.com/brnaba.htm


خمسون دليلاً علي أنّ إنجيل برنابا خرافي.. ومزيف
http://www.alkalema.net/abdelmesih/f_abdelmeseih_2_3.htm


برنابا...... وانجيله الشاهدو الشهيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19465&highlight=%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7


أنجيل برنابا المزعوم ( المزيف )
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19946&highlight=%C8%D1%E4%C7%C8%C7

إنجيل برنابا في ضوء التاريخ والعقل والدين
http://www.alkalema.net/bernab/index.html

إنجـــيل بــرنـابـابين المؤيدين والرافضين
http://www.alkalema.net/barnaba/index.html


لا تشتت الحوار مرة اخرى

Christian Knight
*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



bopp قال:


> يا ايها المسيحيون عاوز واحد يجاوبنى على سؤالى فى كلمة واحدة فقط
> هل المسيح وهو على الارض كان الة ام بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو سمحتوا عاوز الرد فى كلمة واحدة بدون شرح واتهامات
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*المسيح كان اله وبشر اثناء حياته على الارض
لا اله فقط ولا بشر فقط وانما اله كامل وانسان كامل اى انه الله المتجسد.*


----------



## ahmedsaber (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*لو عندك رد فى موضوع انجيل برنابا المزعوم يبقى تضعه فى الموضوع المخصص
Christian Knight*


----------



## ahmedsaber (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

انتا ياله احترم نفسك بقه انتا يا**** اللى بتقول الغباء الاسلامى داحنا اللى علمنا العلوم والطب والحضاره والتاريخ يشهد


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> انتا ياله احترم نفسك بقه انتا يا**** اللى بتقول الغباء الاسلامى داحنا اللى علمنا العلوم والطب والحضاره والتاريخ يشهد



*اسمحلى اصححلك معلوماتك لان الاسلام لم يقدم للعالم سوى الارهاب والقتل والدمار والتخلف الفكرى. والواقع الحالى والتاريخ يشهدان على ذلك*


----------



## kalati79 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



ahmedsaber قال:


> *يا رب ارحمنا من الغباء الاسلامى
> 
> الموضوع مكرر وتم الرد عليه عشرات المرات قبلا وراجع الروابط التالية
> انجيل برنابا شهادة زور
> ...



[/FONTهده ادلة متهافثة نريد دليل قوى


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> [/FONTهده ادلة متهافثة نريد دليل قوى




*اذا نتحداك ان ترد عليها طالما انها ادلة ضعيفة.
منتظرين ردك فى المواضيع المخصصة لانجيل برنابا يا فالح.*


----------



## kalati79 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اذا نتحداك ان ترد عليها طالما انها ادلة ضعيفة.
> منتظرين ردك فى المواضيع المخصصة لانجيل برنابا يا فالح.*



انت تورد ادلة غير م
حايدة نريد شهادات اناس محايدين انا اقبل تحديك سارد عليك


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> انت تورد ادلة غير م
> حايدة نريد شهادات اناس محايدين انا اقبل تحديك سارد عليك



*فى انتظار الرد ولست افهم ما المقصود بادلة محايدة؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Basilius (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> انت تورد ادلة غير م
> حايدة نريد شهادات اناس محايدين انا اقبل تحديك سارد عليك




*اي ادلة تتكلم عنها و تقول غير محايدة ؟
انتوا كمان هتتدخلوا في العلوم المسيحية !!!*


----------



## kalati79 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *اي ادلة تتكلم عنها و تقول غير محايدة ؟
> انتوا كمان هتتدخلوا في العلوم المسيحية !!!*



يا اخي بلاش العلوم المسيحية فانتم كمسيحيين ليس لديكم الحق في معرفة ادق الاسرار عن المسيحية واسرار الكهنوت مثال و هناك اشياء يقولها الكاهن لايفهمها جل المسيحيين


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> يا اخي بلاش العلوم المسيحية فانتم كمسيحيين ليس لديكم الحق في معرفة ادق الاسرار عن المسيحية واسرار الكهنوت مثال و هناك اشياء يقولها الكاهن لايفهمها جل المسيحيين



*مين اللى ضحك عليك وقال لك هذا يا كالاتى؟؟
وهل تعرف اصلا ما المقصود بسر الكهنوت او اسرار الكنيسة؟؟
وما هى الاشياء المزعومة التى يقولها الكاهن ولا يفهمها؟؟
اذكر ايا منها وانا على استعداد لشرحها علما انى لست كاهن*


----------



## Basilius (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> يا اخي بلاش العلوم المسيحية فانتم كمسيحيين ليس لديكم الحق في معرفة ادق الاسرار عن المسيحية واسرار الكهنوت مثال و هناك اشياء يقولها الكاهن لايفهمها جل المسيحيين



*الله اكبر ... افحمتنا يا راجل 
واية اسرار الكهنوت دي ؟*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



kalati79 قال:


> يا اخي بلاش العلوم المسيحية فانتم كمسيحيين ليس لديكم الحق في معرفة ادق الاسرار عن المسيحية واسرار الكهنوت مثال و هناك اشياء يقولها الكاهن لايفهمها جل المسيحيين


 
*انت بتنكت ولا ايه يا اخ؟*
*ما تخليك محترم..*


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*شكرا على ابدائك وجهة نظرك فى حادثة صلب المسيح علما اننا لا نؤمن بها طبعا لانها تخالف الكتاب المقدس والمنطق والتاريخ.*


سيف الدين قال:


> *أما عن فداء البشريه من الخطيئه
> فأقول لجميع الأخوه المسيحيين أن الله أجل و أعظم من أن يصلب و يهان و يتعذب من أجل البشر  *



*اما عن قولك هذا فهو لانك لم تفهم الفداء, فالتجسد والفداء هو اعظم شىء قام به الله فى حق البشرية وعن طريق التجسد والفداء تجلت عظمة الله فى اروع صورها وهى صورة المحبة الالهية لان الله على الصليب فدانا بنفسه. فكيف تريدنا ان ننكر اعظم ما قام به الله؟ الن يكون هذا جحودا وكفرا بالله؟؟

يقول الكتاب المقدس:
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كو  1 :  18)*


----------



## Basilius (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*تحذير لك و لاخر مرة 
امام سيادتك ايها المدلس الموضوع كامل يتكلم عن المسيح 
لا تاتي في اخرة و تعيد نفس السؤال ... الموضوع بة شروحات و اجابات في نفس سياق سؤالك 
اقراها و ما لا تفهمة اعيدة 
اما اسلوبك المنحط هذا فلا ينفع 
هل اعتبر انك تجاهلت سؤالي عن القطعة التي اقتبستها من كلام السيد روك و تجاهلت سؤالي مرتين ...فهل اعتبر هذا غباء ام هروب ام انك تعرف انك تدلس ؟ 
سالتك سؤال و كررتة مرتين وانت اثبت الان انك لا تفهم او تتجاهل 
فاكر السؤال اللي سالتهولك يا هذا ام لا ؟ 
المداخلة موجودة اعلاة ... وشكرا على اثبات انك لا تفقة شيئا واثبت انك مدلس كبير او اعمى لا ترى شيئا في الجزء اللذي اقتبستة من كلام الاستاذ روك

هل حضرتك عندما تعيد سؤالك و تتجاهل المقطع اللذي تفاخرت وانت تقتبسة بكل غباء من كلام السءيد روك و دل على جهلك و تغاضيت عن سؤالي عن المقطع ... فهل عرفت الان انك مدلس ؟ *


----------



## Basilius (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*



> هل افهم من هذا السكوت انكم استسلمتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*انتظرتك ايها المدلس و اعطيتك اربع فرص 
ويبدو انك في كل مرة تتعمد ان تكون اعمى جاهل ولا تقدر على اجابة السؤال 

بعد اربع مرات يسعدني ان اقول لك هروب موفق ايها المدلس *


----------



## Fadie (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح عيسى ابن مريم(ع) (يسوع) إلاهاً*

*الموضوع قُتل بحثا , و لكن أله هذا الدهر اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنيين*

*يُغلق!*


----------

